# .  (, , , )

## Krash

! ,             ,      ?        ,      ?
  %       ?

----------


## .

,     .    .

----------


## Cooler

1.  .
2.    .

----------


## Krash

10%    (  / ).   !!         ???  ,       /?

----------


## SergeiP

> 10%    (  / ).   !!         ???  ,       /?


-?
1%   ,  10% -     :-)

 ,   __ ,   
    ,      ,
,     VISA-Electron.

----------


## .

*Krash*,  .

----------


## Cooler

10% -      .  !

  ,     1%,  -  : 0,5%      .

" -  " ()

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> %       ?


     / ,                 . :yes:

----------


## .

*ADSemenov.ru*,  !      !         ,        .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

*.*,  !  ,  .   '                 . , , ,  "",  " "  ,    . ,     !    .
     /           2002 .

----------


## Krash

.        :
-     
-   
-     ,

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> -


   ...
    ' .
      :     .
       (  900 ).
           ,     ,  /      .         3% .           .
 , '    /       :
**    /   30000   ;
**         ;
**   ,      /  ,       20.

    ,            "  ..,   ...",     .. (   ..),                         .           " "   ..

----------


## _

-     ( ,       ,   "-", ...).          - (        ,  , ,   ,    - ,   "-",   - 200 . (  120)  -  ).            "-",  .

*ADSemenov.ru*      ,     -         -    ,        .
  -         .

----------


## SergeiP

-     - -      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## _

> -     - -      ,


   ?  ,  ,   ...

----------


## SergeiP

> ?  ,  ,   ...


 ,         :Smilie:

----------


## _

*SergeiP*,    ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

,       ""     (    )    .

----------


## _

?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 ** ?  .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

*Cooler*,    " "    .      .
     44  45  .    '      ('   ).        **   10 .

,     .      5000 .

----------


## SergeiP

> *SergeiP*,    ?


,  54 ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Cooler

> Cooler,    " "    .


 ,  "  ", .



> '


  , .45 .

----------


## _

> ,  54 ,  ?


?    .    ,  " "  ""   ,   ,    ,     -  !  :Wink:

----------


## 2

9    .          .   .     .         .    .         ,     .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> .     .


 ... ""    /  .    .              ... :Smilie:

----------


## _

,            ,       .         ,    ,        .

----------


## Krash

.      .     (     !).  ,      !!!!  .

----------


## _

, , .    "-"        ,     ,   .     - 200 .    .     -        .

----------


## _

*Krash*, !

----------

ADSemenov    ,  ,  "  '     ".    -  ( ),     .     .  -   ,     ,      N- ,     ,     , , , ,        ,   .  ,        .   ,      ,         .  ? . .




> *Cooler*,    " "    .      .
>      44  45  .    '      ('   ).        **   10 .
> 
> ,     .      5000 .

----------


## ChiefSL

(  )   ,  ..
       -  -   ,          .
   ,     ,    -  .

----------


## Irinka

,  -, , ..           . ,        ,   -    -        .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

!
  - .      44  45.         ,  .       ?

     ,   ?

----------


## sema

*ADSemenov.ru*,  205-       28     :yes:

----------


## Cooler

> ADSemenov.ru,  205-       28


  ,  ,    - .11,       .

P.S.   (.11) ,   - .118       ** ,    **      .

----------


## sema

> ,  ,    - .11,       .
> 
> P.S.   (.11) ,   - .118       ** ,    **      .


ุ. ...  ... . 11     ...   -

----------


## Cooler

> . 11     ...   -


    ?       "ุ"?  :Smilie: 

P.S.  :  .11     ** ,         (  ,   .118).

----------


## sema

*Cooler*,        ...

----------


## Cooler

,    .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,  ,    - .11...


     ,   ,       ,     ...  :Smilie:  

      .11,     .              5000 .   ?

----------


## Cooler

- .    -   ,      .

  - ,     ** ,     **     .118,     : , ,   ..    - .

  :       ,   .11.

----------


## SergeiP

> - ,     ** ,     **     .118,     : , ,   ..    - .
> 
>   :       ,   .11.


  " " -  __   ,   , ,   ,,     ,      .

,       :Smilie:

----------

-   ?   ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

:

 ,           :
/ 42307810955201400289
/ 30101810500000000653
/ 30301810055000605520
 044030653
-   ,  1879/0239
_______________..

,        ,        .  , ,        .

----------


## Cooler

> 


  .     N -09-1,      2  2004 . N -3-09/255

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> .


,     .       ,   **    /  ,      (   ).     ( ),        (   ?).

     -      .  Excel- ""    2005   2006. ,  - , ,    ( )  -                . !      (?).         , 2-  3-   ,       ,      --! :yes:

----------


## kotenokn

,      ,        ,     ,   ?  ?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## Kunija

- .  .    /  ,  6%.            .        ,    .             ,          ?    /   /         ?  .

----------

,    ,    .
      -    !
 -   ,   .

----------


## Saschchen

.           -   . ,     ,              .   ,         . ,             .      ?

----------


## 1995

*Saschchen*,    ,    ,      ,   ,   "-"     ,    (    ).

----------


## .

*Saschchen*,      .          . 
       .

----------


## Krash

2006      (   ).     300 000              (       ).       ....             .          ,         ,       ,     . 
   .   ,    ,    ,      .         46,       .

----------


## 1995

> 300 000              (       ).


 ,      :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

200 .    "-",          ,   .

----------


## Krash

> 200 .    "-",


    -   .
_,    .

----------


## _

> -   .
> _,    .


. ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Saschchen

!!!    .    .           .         .              .     .   .
              ?      .

----------


## .

> ?


  ,    .   ""

----------


## Tanysha

/            .     ,        . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## _

-  ,     , 
  -  , 
/ -      (   ),
   "    ......... ( ) "

----------


## Tanysha

,     :Smilie:

----------


## Tanysha

,   %  ,             ,    ,        ?
    ,     ,     /         . ..    ?

----------


## SergeiP

,      __     .     .        "" -   .

----------


## Tanysha

,      ,  -  .        ,   %,       ,    / (10-15),       -  - ,    :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

> ,      ,  -  .        ,   %,       ,    / (10-15),       -  - ,


 , , , ,  ?
 :Smilie:  

  -    .  , ,         .

    "   " -   ,     :Smilie: 

        -      ,   .       ,   ,  ,   ...

----------


## Tanysha

, ,         :yes:

----------


## nastena2317

! ,        ,        ,      .

----------


## agur

> 


   60 .., .

  ,        ,    -    /.  ""   ...

----------


## .

,  ,  .

----------


## agur

*.*, 


> ,  ,  .


  ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> *.*, 
>   ,  ...


     ...
,  .

----------

> ,  ,  .


  ,    : "     ,   ** ,  "
      , -      .    (     )  ( )   .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

- 



 27  2006   N 42-4916/2006

   -      ..,   ..,  ..,  26.12.06                     17.08.06   N 42-4916/2006 (  ..),

:

                  05.04.06 N 22-2006        ( - ).

  17.08.06   .

     .

   ,        ,          .

      ,         .

       .

    ,              03.11.2004  51 N 000782392.      "" ( - ) 06.12.05   N 217MU/05                 Blitz Business Card ( - ).

           N 40802810500027279855,        519005 N 006164.

           .

,       ,   1  118     ( -  ),    14.02.06 N 13/06       ,   ,              .

        05.04.06 N 22-2006    ..  ,   118  ,    5000 . .

   ,   ..      .

  , ,          ,            ,          11  .

 ,               , ,     ,    - .

    2  23                 .            ()     ,      ,               ( 2  11  ).

    1.4        ,     ,      24.12.2004 N 266- ( - ),          ,     ,       ( - ),    ,     - ,    .

             ,        ( 1.6 ).

    1.12        ( ,  ,  )      ,        .

      N 217MU/05  06.12.05           .  N 217MU/05      ,     .      ,     . ,   "",     ,  :      ,         ,  N 40802810500027279855,    , .

          ,    ,       ,   845    .

,      N 217MU/05  ,         2  23       .

     28.11.05 N 272798  ,      - ,     .

      .

,       ,    ,      ,         .

  286, 287 ( 2  1)     ,    - 

:

  17.08.06       N 42-4916/2006 .

     .. .


 ..


 ..
 ..

----------


## Cooler

.

, ,     :

1.        .   -        ,  -   ?

2. ,   ,   *40802*.  ,           ** .

----------


## BorisG

> .
> , ,     :


   ,  **  .
  205-



> N 40802 " "
> 4.34.  :        , **


 ,   ,      ,    .
   40817,       .
ps:      - . ,     .

----------

> *Cooler*,    " "    .      .
>      44  45  .    '      ('   ).        **   10 .
> 
> ,     .      5000 .


.  ,  "" -  ?  - ,    ?    ?

----------


## stas

.

----------

,    , . 
         ,     ,        ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,        ?


  ....  :Frown:  
 ,   , **, ,         ,      . 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.        /  ?          ?

----------

?       ?    ?  .
            .    /          5 . .

----------


## .

> /


 .



> 


 



> 


  . 



> .    /


   5 ,  7  .    5 .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...  ,  "" -  ? ...





> () -  ()     ,    ** ,


___            .     ,     .    ** .       ,     " ".
____     .          ,  .  ,   ,  " ".

----------

> ,   , **, ,         ,      .


          ,   ?   .    ,    ,   ? .. ,    .    .        .    - ?

P/S/        :Frown:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...    ,    ,   ? .. ,    .     ...


____

----------

*ADSemenov*, .

----------


## ROMKA

> ,    ,   ?


.       . .




> .


?

----------


## BorisG

> . .


    ?

----------

> ____


 ,           -    .       -     ?   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 , .
  ,    ** :
-    
-    . .
      ,   - .  :yes:  
 " " ( () )  ,  .  :Wink:

----------

> , .
>   ,    ** :
> -    
> -    . .
>       ,   - .  
>  " " ( () )  ,  .


!     ?      ,     .       .    .
  ! )) :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alexey-G

> !     ?      ,     .       .    .
>   ! ))


     ,            .

----------


## 1

> .


 ?
       .

----------

,   ...
    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ...


  :Wink:    ?



> ?


  :quest:   :Wink:

----------

...  -   ,    )))
   ))))

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*

,     ( )?  :Wink:

----------

> ,     ( )?


 . ...   . 23  ?
    .  :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

> 


   ? -     ?  :Smilie:

----------

:




> ___            .     ,     .    ** .       ,     " ".
> ____     .          ,  .  ,   ,  " ".

----------


## ghblehrb

!     ,         /   70 000 .  ,        35000 ?
    .

----------


## stas



----------


## Jenni

!  , .
  ..  .     .        1 ,          (    ). , :
1.     ? 
2.   -     /  ?
  !

----------


## stas

1. 
2.

----------


## login75

,       " "   .    ,     (    ,      ).
..        ,        ...

----------


## SergeiP

(    ) "  ",  ,     .

   ,      ,      -      .

  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## login75

.  .
 ,      ( , ).    .  ,             (),     . , .  - 42307 ( "  ").
      - ""  .  2   .    , ,   .  ,  (   ).   . ,  1% ..   (    -   ).
      "   "   .
 .
   -   6%    ?      ...

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

____  .   .        1%  "" .
____ ,      ...
____  ?     ,          ?      .

----------


## login75

.       .     ,     " ."  :Wow:    .   ,       ,   ,  -,    (  ,   ,    ).
       .  * 42307* 
 mr.Semenov,      )   )  (  /       -)

----------


## _

!     (#55) -         .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

____  .   ,      ,       .   .    .
____     *42307*.    .
____  ,  - **   .

----------


## Irinka

- ,    42307  40817???
      . , ,        40817 (  42307)

----------


## ROMKA

423-  ,      .  40817 -   .

----------


## MariaSSS

:
  .     3  :
-   ,     40802 (   !!).        -       
- 40817 -   ..         . ,       .   , ,     ,   
- 42301 - 09 -  ..  ,   ,           -, ..           .   ,     .  .

 ,   ,    -     40802, ..          40817  423... ,    , ..       (,       .-,      .).

.

----------


## _

!

   .      -   .
   ()    (       )           .  ,      .

----------


## .

.    "  ".

----------


## TaxMaster

> :


  :-)




> - 40817 -   ..         . ,       .   , ,     ,


1.          - 40817      ,       ?
2.    ,      ,      7   ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.   .      ,  .   ,         .        ,      . 
    ,  



> - 
> 
> 
> 
>  27  2006   N 42-4916/2006
> 
>    -      ..,   ..,  ..,  26.12.06                     17.08.06   N 42-4916/2006 (  ..),
> 
> :
> ...

----------


## BorisG

> ...      7   ?


   .

----------


## BorisG

> ,


   , ,    .
    ,     ,       ,  205-:
40802 -   .   ,   ,  .

----------


## TaxMaster

> .


   - ,   F.A.Q.    ? ;)   :



> - 40817 -   ..         . , ** .   , ,     ,


     .   - ,    ,     ?

----------


## TaxMaster

> , ,    .
>     ,     ,       ,  205-:
> 40802 -   .   ,   ,  .


  - ,    ,      ,         ,         /,              :Frown:

----------


## .

*TaxMaster*,   -           ,     :Wink:          ,     .

----------


## TaxMaster

> *TaxMaster*,   -           ,             ,     .


 ,  ,     .    -   ,         :-(          .

----------


## Antoha

,  . 19 (  )
        .
        ,
    (6%).      .
 :
1)    ?
2)         
     ?
3)          =>
      .    ,        ..   
        . 
 ""   <1%.       ???
4)     /,        ?
5)   /.   ,      ,  .
6)        
 .
7)    "  "   
 3 ()      ?
..     ,          :
     ,           ?      ()?

----------


## BorisG

> ...   : 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				- 40817 -   ..         . ,       .   , ,     ,   
> 			
> 		
> 
>       .


  ,      .       *    .*
        .           :yes:  



> ...   - ,    ,     ?


    , , .
 ...     ,      , 40817   .  :Wink:

----------


## SergeiP

> :
> 1)    ?
> 2)         
>      ?
> ?


1.  .
2.   ,    :Smilie:  
     .   __          .

----------


## .

*Antoha*,    ,   .         ,       .   150   . 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## Antoha

,  .
     /?
 (  ) ?

----------


## .

> (  )


    ,   .     :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 
    .     ? 
   .

----------


## login75

1)    ?
***
,  .   ,   7      -

2)         
     ?
***


3)          =>
      .    ,        ..   
        . 
 ""   <1%.       ???
***
     ,  .   -      (120  ),          

4)     /,        ?
***
,       . 2    ""

5)   /.   ,      ,  .
*** 
    .    -  

6)        
 .
***


7)    "  "   
 3 ()      ?
***
.        .  


     ,           ?      ()?
***
, .  100     50 . .

----------


## Antoha

,     !!!
   ( )...

----------


## Larky

> :
>   .     ... :
> - 40817 -   ..         . ,       .


   ,         ...     
   ,     ...        ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,         ...


  .              .  :Wink:

----------

,      ..   .   ()        (6%),       6%,   13%+. - ,  -  (    ),   !,        ,   - ..   ...      (    )?      -

----------


## Cooler

> (    )?


    -    ""   .   .

  "  "     ,       "" ,   : http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?27038

   ,    .

----------


## .

,            .     . 
     -   -  .     .  ,    ,     -    ,     ,       :Smilie: 
- ?   **,

----------


## Arhivarius

, ,         .

----------


## .

*Arhivarius*,     ,

----------


## Arhivarius

> *Arhivarius*,     ,


, . :  FAQ

----------


## _

-    /     .    .   /  ,    -.    :
1.      "    ".     0,1%  .
2.     . ( )      "    ......... ( ) ".  .
3.  - . ( ),  money-mail    "/ " (   ).  .          ,         (, ).   yandex-,          ,   /   ..
4.    .
       200 .  -  .
 .

----------


## .

> FAQ


  -       http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/blank.htm http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------

,  (  -). - ...      ,

----------


## Larky

> .


   ,   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  


> N 40817 " "
> 4.44.1.  : ** **  , **  ** .           .  .
>    : ,   ; ,              ,  ();       ,     .
>    : ,     ; ,            ,    (); ,          ,     .
>      ,         .

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ...


 *Larky*,  ,  " "  " "    .
  , ,   40817,       ,         . ,       .    .
ps:  205-    .

----------


## I_am

""...   /  
           ?
     /   ""         "z" ?

----------


## Irinka

> ?






> /   ""         "z" ?


,   /    "z"   :Smilie:  -

----------


## I_am

> ,   /    "z"   -


   ...
     ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ,   /    "z"   -


  :Smilie:     -   .  z      ,   -    .

        Y,     
     L1, L2, M  N .

    Y    ,        0.5% ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> [B]  , ,   40817,       ,         .


   ,  ...      ...         ...  ,   ...   ?            40817   ...     ...  ... :Wink:

----------


## Borisbb

,      .    .            ?  ,         -     ? 
 .

----------


## Andyko

,    -  .

----------

> ,      .    .            ?  ,         -     ? 
>  .


              .   .. ..."    ..."+   ,         ,          .

----------


## BorisG

> **             . ...


      ?
    .

----------


## .

,         ,  -       :Smilie:    - .

----------


## Borisbb

,         ,   (  )          ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,       ...


 , .
   -   ,    .
       .
       (   )    .

----------


## Borisbb

,      ...    .       (,     ..  )?            ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 ,     .



> ... ,     ..


       .



> ...           ?


 .

----------


## Borisbb

!!!

----------


## kreker

.       .        ,      .     ,      .   ,          ,      ,   .        7   .       (    )?    ,      ?

----------


## stas



----------


## Cooler

> ,      ?


       .

----------


## stas

.   " ",  ""  :Smilie: .

----------


## kreker

. .
   .      . ,   ,        .         .   ,       ,   ,           (        ),      ...       ?    ,   ..

----------


## Cooler

> .


   ,   .   -      **.

----------


## kreker

> ,   .   -      **.


, , .         ,       .  ,  ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Borisbb

,  , , ...  ,       -  .   ,       ?    "  "    ?

----------


## .

*Borisbb*,         ,            .  - .         ,     ,  ,   ?
         ,    .

----------


## kreker

> .


 , ,  .         ?

----------


## .

- , ,     .       .

----------


## kreker

.  . :Dezl:

----------


## kreker

:        ,    (.  ,   )?      ?         .

----------


## .

.  ,            .

----------


## kreker

?      -  ?

----------


## .

.          .

----------


## kreker

.

----------


## Woland

, ,      -          -?         .
        -    ,      ( -  500  2000 ,    300  900   ,     ).          -   500 ,    "-",       "-" ? 
        ,   / -       ,           .

     , , ,  -      (    )    -.

----------


## Woland

,  -          !

----------

500 -   /, 200 -      /  ,     ,    0  8   /      .   - 1%  ,   - 0,8%.  .
          .

----------


## Woland

. ,    .

----------


## agur

> ,  -          !


  - 500,
   - 100.
 ,      - 100,
  (  ) - 200 .  .
   - ,
    - 8 .
   - 20 .,

----------


## BorisG

*agur*, -  ,     .   :Wink:

----------


## Woland

?

----------


## agur

> -  ,     .


   ,    ?
 .        -     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*agur*,  !     .           .
*Woland*,       .    ?  .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ?


   ...
   ""   ...    .
ps:         .

----------


## agur

> ?


      :
-       -  %    ,  %   ,            .     "" 1  /.
        - .

     ,   ,           "" . 
 :yes:

----------


## Larik

. ..   .   ,  ,   -  .

----------


## agur

> agur,  !


 **   :Smilie: .   .

,      2-   2- 

,      / - 0,5%

----------


## agur

,  ,    /   - 6 .. -   - 160  .

       --            .

    .

----------


## mgmf

(         )  - ?

  ,       "  ",     (    )   ,  :





> FRM901 04/07/2007 14:45:07
> 
> 
> 
> :  ................
>   : 423018...........................
>  :  .........  .............
>  : 
> 
> ...


      ,      ,     .

  ?
 ,  "  "  "FRM901"?

----------


## agur

,  /, , ., .  -     ,

----------

...
        (40802)       (40817)  .     ,   , ,         "   "?  ,    ,   .       -   . , ,    !

----------


## SergeiP

-.       -        .

             , ,   -        .

   ,         (  ).    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,  , , .

----------


## mgmf

> 


   ,    ,          "  ":


       (         )  - ?

  ,       "  ",     (    )   ,  :




> FRM901 04/07/2007 14:45:07
> 
> 
> 
> :  ................
>   : 423018...........................
>  :  .........  .............
>  : 
> 
> ...


      ,      ,     .

  ?  ,  "  "  "FRM901"?
*    ?  ?*

----------


## .

,     -  ? ..   ? 
       .  .,   .     -  .

----------


## mgmf

> ,     -  ? ..   ? 
>        .  .,   .     -  .


   ,         (     . ).

   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=141963




> ?
>           ,        .         ( 6%).






> ,     .


  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

*mgmf*,           ?    -  .

----------


## .

*mgmf*,    ,   .   -      :Frown:     . 
  /  - . .

----------


## login75

> *agur*,  !     .           .
> *Woland*,       .    ?  .


  ... 
       .   ,   500,   - 200/.,  - 4 ,  0 .
   ,

----------


## jackond

!
 :
  2007 .   2007  / (40802...)   ,  3     ,(       "). 
    :    2006         - (40817...) ...  ...

   2007            (      ),        -,     .
    -  .
 : 
1.   ? 
2.     10    ?  5000 ?
3.       -   ,  ?   ?
4.     ?  ?
 .

----------


## Cooler

1. .
2. ,  . .1.  :    10 ,  7,  **.
3.   **     -  .
4.      **   ,       ""   "".  - . .3

----------


## jackond

2.   ,           .     .
3. (-)     (       ),    >.
4.         ,    ,   :      . 
    ,            ?
         ,      ?

----------


## Cooler

2.    , .   .11 .      **  .
3.    .
4.      /,    ,     -    .

 -  **    /,      ,   .

----------

> **,  , , .


,    .  " ",  .

----------

[QUOTE=SergeiP;51228929]             , ,   -        .

      ,   ?    ""  " ".

----------


## .

:Frown:

----------


## SergeiP

[QUOTE=;51232286]


> ,   ?    ""  " ".


,      .

----------


## SergeiP

> 


       -    ,   .       -  SMS-   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

,   - .   ,     ,    , 
      - ,   VISA-Gold   7%         :Smilie: 

         ,     /    .       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## jackond

*Cooler* 
,   ..

----------


## 22

,    .
        ,   .
      ,  ,   ,    - .
  " - 24"    ,   /   - ,   /   - .   / -0,5%      30    1500 .
  ,              ()     .
 ,    ,     /        .

----------

* 22*,   ,  %   .    0,5% -         /.

----------


## TaxMaster

> " - 24"


           ,       (   :-).

----------


## SergeiP

-    :Smilie:  ,  0.5%   -  ...

  ,    , /c  - -  ,  -  -24    ...

----------


## Cooler

> 0.5%   -  ...


        -   ,   -   .

----------


## .

> ,   .


 ?  ?

----------


## UPITER

,   -      -
 11. ,   ,    :
 -   -  ,            ,    , ,   .  ,       ,              ,   ,     ,     ,      ;
   ,     13 %  ,        ,       ,     ,        ,          ,   .   , , ,   ,   ,       .    6%    .        . ::nyear::

----------


## stas

> ,     13 %  ,       ,       ,     ,        ,          ,   .   , , ,   ,   ,       .    6%    .       .


 .         .

----------


## UPITER

,       .         1%.        7%. ,        -  .            .

----------


## UPITER

stas -  .         .
    ?,         .             ?     ,            ???
     ,    . :Wow:

----------


## stas

> 


" " ()

       .  ,    ""   -   :Smilie: . 

        ,         .

----------


## UPITER

,         .    ,        ,       ,            .        .    .     .         ,    ,    ,  ,   "".
    , ,  .     ,      .          .       .       .       ,    .     1991.        .        .    .

----------


## .

*UPITER*,  ,       ?        ?
   ,            ,   "", " ", " "", "".   .   :Wow:   -  - ,          .

----------

> ...
>   " - 24"    ,   /   - ,   /   - .   / -0,5%      30    1500 ...


  ,      ( 24).       ( , ,   ),          .   ( ..   24, )   (..            ,          ),  ""   6 .   ,    , ,   .  -    -  ,          ,       :Smilie: .

----------


## SoundMan

> " - 24"    ,   /   - ,   /   - .   / -0,5%      30    1500 .
>   ,              ()     .


,    ,   24    / ?       700  .      - 1500!!!     24:
http://www.vtb24.ru/f/1/personal/tar...s_09082007.xls
       ( )   -      . 
    ,  ,    (    24)    ,     .       ,     .

----------


## cep

-  24     !
      - %.
         .

----------


## 22

,   .         ,  ,    ,   -    .    .
   -      .         .,   -  .
    -    .   =,         (
 ,  ..

----------


## cep

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=148297

----------


## SoundMan

> -      .         .,   -  .
>     -    .   =,         (
>  ,  ..


    =.    24,     .     ,    -  ,    1400  .   ,   (24)    .
   ,     . ,  -     ,     -            (   ).    12 .   , 8 .  -.       (     ).    ,   .    -,     - 100    .

----------


## 22

, ,   ,    (

----------


## .

.   -  .

----------


## cep

.




> , ,   ,    (

----------


## UPITER

,      ?  ?    "". 1%  .     .  1995     . .

----------


## Xolodun

> -?
> 1%   ,  10% -     :-)
> 
>  ,   __ ,   
>     ,      ,
> ,     VISA-Electron.


   ?     ,  .     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 .



> ,  .


  .



> ?


      .

----------


## SergeiP

> ?


          ?  :Smilie: 





> ,  .     ?


1.       ?
2.      ?    ?
        ?
3.            .         -     (       :Smilie:  ).
4.   ,               . , ,  -    .

----------

1 %?

----------

, -,    0,7%

----------


## SoundMan

> 1 %?


,    - ,        1     .     ,      ,   ,   3  18   .

----------

,       . ,  ,    ( 6%)    /   ,  ..?

----------


## SoundMan

> ,       . ,  ,    ( 6%)    /   ,  ..?


 6%      .     .

----------


## Xolodun

> 1 %?


  0,8.        Visa classik,            ????

----------


## SoundMan

> 0,8.        Visa classik,            ????


   .      /     (     ).

----------


## LexusRus

?

      ,       .       VISA ELECTRON   .
      (  ):
http://www.mmbank.ru/tarifs/retail/cards/s-cards.
        ()        " " (  4,5% ,   ,    1%   ).

   (       31 ,      )     
 .
http://www.mmbank.ru/tarifs/corporate/service_account/
http://www.mmbank.ru/tarifs/corporate/remittances/
  1.2.2.5. (   ) -              .    5 .  -.

   :   1.2.2.5.   :
"          ()    ,        0,2 %   ."
  ?            ,         ?  -     ?

        .       .      .

----------


## .

> ?


  .     .   ,   ,          -   . -     ,     ,    -.          .       .

----------


## LexusRus

> .     .   ,   ,          -   . -     ,     ,    -.          .       .


      -              .   - (  ibank2,      - )            .

  ?  ,       -          ,        .

----------


## LexusRus

,   ...        .

----------


## .

*LexusRus*,        ,

----------


## LexusRus

:                  VISA,          (6%)   ?       ?  ,             ?

----------


## .

> (6%)   ?


 , .
        -4 (  ,   )

----------


## LexusRus

: ,     0,1%   ,      0% .            .     ?    ,              ?

 ,  =))).

   100%      .
     , , , 20       N -4 ()       3  ?
    ?   94% ,  6%  ,  ,          ?

----------


## .

> ,              ?


       .

----------


## LexusRus

> .


 100    .
 6%.
94    .
6 .   .
      6    , ,        ,     6%?
     ,            ?         ?

----------


## .

> , ,        ,     6%


 .      .      ,   .

----------


## LexusRus

> .      .      ,   .


,     6%        6%?
   6%          6%    ?     6%               6%,     .  ....,  ?????     -    20% ?          . ?

----------


## .

-  ,   .     ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> -    20% ?


.


> . ?


            -   .

----------

> ,    - ,        1     .     ,      ,   ,   3  18   .


     (),       -       50  -         -        25     ...

     ???

----------


## SoundMan

> (),       -       50  -         -        25     ...


  :EEK!:      - ( ,  )  600   .     ,      -           .    1%      ,  50          .     -?

----------


## cep

:Super:  
    .     .




> ,    - ,        1     .     ,      ,   ,   3  18   .

----------


## cep

24 !




> - ( ,  )  600   .

----------


## Larky

> :   1.2.2.5.   :
> "          ()    ,        0,2 %   ."
>   ?            ,         ?


   ,      ...     ,            ...

----------


## cep

!
 ,          .    -   1000$/,    -        . .     !       -   ,      -  %  .




> .     .

----------


## SoundMan

> !
>  ,          .    -   1000$/,    -        . .     !       -   ,      -  %  .


 ,     ?      4-          (    ).   120   .   3  , ..       40000 (   ,     :Smilie:  ).

----------


## cep

!

----------


## SoundMan

> !


,  ,    .  : , 24, ,   ,  100 . .         . ,       .  24     300 .  ( ).      500 . (    ). ,       ,         .

----------


## cep

...    .   .




> ,  ,    .  : , 24, ,   ,  100 . .         . ,       .  24     300 .  ( ).

----------


## SoundMan

> ...    .   .


 .

----------


## Larky

> , 24, ,   ,  100 . .


    ...  VISA Electron          100 .  ...

----------

!!!!  !!!      ,     !!!?? , !!! !!

----------


## .

,      "   ",   .

----------


## Cooler

**,   - ,   - .

----------


## .

!     ?

----------


## Cooler

> !     ?


   ,   - ... .  :Embarrassment: 

 ... **,  :       ""?

----------


## Din3030

> ,      "   ",   .


!!!     !!!  ,    (  )    (,   .)      (     ).

----------


## Andyko

*Din3030*, 


> - ,   -


,   .

----------


## Din3030

(   . )   !!!??    .        !!!!????   !!!! !

----------


## .

*Din3030*, .     .      ,     ,     .

----------


## Din3030

!!!        !!!  , !!?    !!?????

----------


## .

.     -      ,    ,  ,             :Frown:

----------


## Dmitriy A

--  :  6%   , - -    ,    40802   -   ,              /.
:     ,      :Embarrassment: ,       ,  ?

----------


## Cooler

*Dmitriy A*,      - -        .

----------


## natpol

> /           2002 .


  /    /      1%...

----------


## n2189735@mail.ru

,          ( . )    /    .          .?    .

----------


## agur

> /    .          .?


 

 21   ,  ,   .            .         -.

    16  2006 .  03-11-04/3/14   03-11-05/9     ,     1  492  .      -    ,    , ,    ,     .  , ,       . ,  ,        ,     ,  .

     ,         (,  ,      . .). ,        :     ,    ,      -  .

 , ,         ,  -     .            ,      ,     (,     ).       -   (. 493 ).

 :     -     .
            .

http://pravcons.ru/publ13-03-06-1.php

----------


## irgacis

:         ,      42301,          .....      ...
         ?
       ?    6%

----------


## brazilius

-
 -
,          ?

----------


## .

,      ,         .

----------


## brazilius

.
      6%  ,    ,      ?
       ?
     6%?

----------


## Andyko

> 6%  ,    ,      ?


*brazilius*,        ,  ?     ?   ,        ?  :Wink:

----------


## brazilius

?
          ,  handybank.   .      email  ,      .   -  2000.

     :       - ,   .                   (  ),       ,  ,         .   ?

----------

:
   (6%)          .
               .         ,   ,                (       ).           ,      ,      .
  :   ,        ,     ,        (  30000-40000 /). .

----------

!
         ,  .       2 ,     
      (   )
             .
       ,   ))

----------


## Cooler

> 


 , ,   ,      ,    ,       .  ,         .          . ,   ?

----------


## MarusiaME

, !   ? 

   6%   ,    .   . - .        , :
  ,     ?
(      (  )) :Smilie: ,   ,   -   ,        -,      ... :Hmm:   )

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Larky

> ...  )


         ... :Smilie:

----------


## MarusiaME

,    .  .   -,   -.

----------

,   :Smilie: 

 :
 -  - 6%         ()  ... 
 ,     *   *,    (  )?
1)        ?   6% ?
2)      -     (),      6%?


  ""  ...
   - -,     ,  -,    .....

----------


## Cooler

> ,     *   *,    (  )?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=178829

----------

> , ,   ,      ,    ,       .  ,         .          . ,   ?


        !

----------


## .

**,       ?      .      .

----------


## Dmitriy A

!    6%  .             /            .        ???  :Frown:                 -     (  -  ,  ,  -     ..)?

----------


## Andyko

> ???


.       .

----------


## GoticQueen

!  :Wow:  * 6%*   ( )
  Help-  ,   -      : 
1.        .   .
 ,  : ,  .,   . .
     ( 1  .  )
    .

*(?    ?)*
             ( ?     ,      ...)  :Cool: 

                 .  ( )      ?
(                  )      :Frown:        ..

- ......  !          ?        ?

*  !*
 :Wink:

----------


## SergeiP

:Smilie: 

        .

 :Smilie: 

        (    ,   ).        $20,         .

----------


## karionovsv

> , ,  .         ?


.          /.              .                 ,          .

----------


## pfranz

> .
> 
> 
> 
>         (    ,   ).        $20,         .


     .   (..     - 24),     ,     .   "  ,   ".   ,        . 

P.S.       .

----------


## pfranz

> .          /.              .                 ,          .


-          ,      .

      ,    .    ,         .

----------


## .

> /.              .


     ,    ,    .   -   :Smilie:

----------


## kosmos30

,  !

  ,         .    6%.

    -,  . ,            (   )    ,       .    : 3000   , 350/  ,  900/    -. ... 

      .    -         (         ).                    .   -   "-".   -  200 ..

,   .    !

----------


## Xolodun

- .        ,   !

----------


## SergeiP

,                  .            ;-)

         " "    -  ,
  ""      .

----------


## GoticQueen

! 
kosmos30,       ,                
   :          .      500 .  .     .   .  :yes:

----------


## kosmos30

> - .        ,   !


  - .      -   560  + 15      -      .     .   !

----------


## kosmos30

> ! 
> kosmos30,       ,                
>    :          .      500 .  .     .   .


 ,   -  ! ,   ,     .  ,          ""  ,            ,       !   ,     ,       ,   .    ,   ,    .

      -.      Java,    .       . !

----------


## cep

. Java            .

 - 300 .   .,       .




> -.      Java,    .       . !

----------


## SergeiP

> . Java            .


Java -     .      "IE-"  ActiveX     -  :Frown: 

    .    ,   24  -,    http,            :Smilie: 

   -          ,      ...

----------


## stas

> ,   24  -,    http


  ?   ...

----------

,     . , (    ),             ,     ,      6 .,    ,       ,   - ,      .

----------


## SergeiP

VISA-Electron  Maestro -       (   )     ,   - 0.75%

      -     
(  , ).

    ,      "" -   .

----------

,  .   ,     " "  :   ,   ",    .  .

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## SergeiP

,   "  .      XXXXXX   .   ."

, ,  -     ,             .       ...

----------

9 .   "  .   ".      .    12-00      ,   12-00,   .      ?   .

----------


## BorisG

> ?   .


 ,     .
ps:  , ,             .  ,    .

----------

> *ADSemenov.ru*,  !      !         ,        .

----------


## .

?   ,     :Wink:        ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...       ,


 .    . 
   .         .

----------


## .

*BorisG*,       ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...


  :Wow:    (c) .  :Wink: 
*.*,         ,      ,   .
    ,   ,      . 
 , ,        , ,       .
      .

----------


## mgmf

> VISA-Electron  Maestro -       (   )     ,   - 0.75%
> 
>       -     
> (  , ).
> 
>     ,      "" -   .


     6%     ?
   ,           ?

----------


## .

*BorisG*,      .      ? 
   ,          :Wink:

----------


## mgmf

> *BorisG*,      .      ? 
>    ,


    ?  ...
          / ,     :Smilie: 
 :Frown:

----------


## .

*mgmf*,    ,  ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## mgmf

> *mgmf*,    ,  ?


     ?
 :Wink:

----------


## .

.     ,      :Frown:

----------


## SergeiP

> 6%     ?


    ?

()    ,   ,   (),        .

     ,        .

               (   -   ,   -   -).

   -   .

    (),  ,    "     "   "0.5% , min 30 ".

----------


## mgmf

> ?
> 
> ()    ,   ,   (),        .
> 
>      ,        .
> 
>                (   -   ,   -   -).
> 
>    -   .
> ...


     1% ,       :Frown:

----------


## SergeiP

, ,  -  0.5% ,  0.2% .
 1% -     ,    -  :Frown:

----------


## mgmf

?
        "        ()         (      )"?

----------


## SergeiP

""      .     .

     ,         .

----------


## mgmf

> ""      .     .
> 
>      ,         .


    / ?   ?

   (  ):
1)  ѻ 
2)   
3) 
4)   
5)   ʻ
6)    
7)  -
8)  
9)  
10)  - 
11)   
12)  
13)  (  )
14)   
15)  
16)

----------


## mgmf

.        .

1)       ?
2)       ?  ?
3)   ,    50 ..  /,   / **?  ?
4)    -    -  ?
       - :Smilie: 
5) *  " *      -     -  20  130 .  "???*   ?   ?

P.S.    0,2 %     "          ()    ,       " -      :Smilie:  , ,    1% !

----------


## mgmf

"            : 0,3 %"       :Frown:

----------


## mgmf

> , ,  -  0.5% ,  0.2% .
>  1% -     ,    -


   ""     "3.1.2.          (  ,       :  ,  ,  )          - 200  -        ()".

   "7.   "-"".

*    ?*

*             /    ""  ?*
      ,         :Frown: 
        ,   :Frown:

----------


## SergeiP

200 /    (   ,     )   200/ - -.   ,        :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## mgmf

> 200 /    (   ,     )   200/ - -.   ,


   ,         "":

"2.2.       "-" -  100 "!!!

   "1. ,         "

    !!!   -  ?

*   /     ?  /   ?   ?*

    !!! :yes:

----------


## SergeiP

? ,     (  ) .           .

       ,     -    -. 

 ,     :Smilie: 

     ,    .

     - 0,2% min 30 .   50      -   .

----------


## mgmf

> ? ,     (  ) .           .
> 
>        ,     -    -. 
> 
>  ,    
> 
>      ,    .
> 
>      - 0,2% min 30 .   50      -   .


   , ..   ""     "":
"          (  )  , :   ,     : *0,3% * "  :Speaking: 

  ,        :Smilie: 
    ,            :Wink: 

* " "      0,3%     ?*  :Wink: 

P.S.       .

----------


## mgmf

> 


*             "" ?*




> 6.          (*    );
> 7.          (     );


*      ?*

----------


## SergeiP

> * " "      0,3%     ?*


 **,        -     .

----------


## SergeiP

6 -  "  ",  7 -  .

----------


## mgmf

> **,        -     .


 *-* * -*?
? ?

----------


## tpn.61

, -24   \   1000 .   -  "-" -  450 .     ,    ,    ,          ,            ,     2006. ,           ,     ,    ,         , ,   ,          :yes:

----------

:   /  .      ,       15-00   (     + 6 ).  15-00     .  -   ? (  )

----------


## Feminka

,    .  13-00    " ".



> 15-00     .


  .

----------


## Conrad

....   :Wow: 

  - 5000
  - 1000

----------


## .

1200 .      :Smilie:  
    -      ,     .

----------


## Conrad

.....
        ,    . ...    ,      .        ....

       ?

----------


## .

*Conrad*,    .  ,    :Smilie:      ,       ,        :Frown:

----------


## Conrad

...

----------


## Fraxine

> ....  
> 
>   - 5000


    ?  :Wink:   .
 '  300/   2008,   100.

----------


## Conrad

,  ...
    1000,  "0"

----------


## XO

...        -           ?
  ,   ,     ,       ?     ,  -,    . -    ?
,  ,         -  ?
    ,          ?
    ,     -   ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

,                 ...

----------


## Feminka

*XO*,        ,      ,         .

----------


## XO

,  ,       -   ?  ,        (      ,     )  -    ?             ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


     ,   -     .

----------

.  ,   Viza-,        .   ,        ..., ,   .      XXXXXX   .   .  ,              ..   .     .     .

----------


## .



----------

,     .     ,

----------


## SergeiP

,           ** .      .   -    :Smilie:

----------

Sergei,   ,       .   :    ,  ,      ,     .    ? ,      .       .   ,   , ,    ,     .    -    .

----------


## SergeiP

, , .   **    -        ,     ...

----------

.     ,    ,      ,          .  !   -   !       .

----------


## Cooler

> .


    ?      ** - .      -    ** .

 , ,     -     ,       .   ?

----------


## BorisG

> -    .


 ...     ?
** .     ,   ,  -    .    .




> .


       .
  ,  ,     -   . 
,     ,     ,        .  ,  , .

----------


## BorisG

> , ,     -     ,       .


   ,     -     :Wink: 
     ,       (, ),       ,     .

----------


## stas

> ,  ,     -   .


    .    ,        "" ,    -      . , -  ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ,  ,     -   .


   - "  ,  ,      ".  :Smilie: 

    /,      "",  ,  , / ,   ** ,   .     -      .

      .    ,  ""  -  ,  ,    (  ).
 -   ,    -   ,   .

----------

,     .    ,  12 . 56 . ,    - .  ,        ,   ,    -   .       (  ),       ,     ,      .    ,  ,         -           ,      ,    - .          - .

----------

,     .            . ,           1 %  . ,   % .   ?

----------


## mgmf

> ,     .            . ,           1 %  . ,   % .   ?


   .       ,  .        ,      .
  ,  ,        ,       .    .
 :Wink: 
      ,      100     ,   15    .

.

----------


## Sheda

,            (     ).      (  ,    ).      ,       ( ),      ? -    ,  3%.  -  ,         ?...

----------


## .

.

----------

)
  ,          ,      %.            ?     ?

----------


## mgmf

> )
>   ,          ,      %.            ?     ?


    ,          -    :Wink: 
    -  :Wink: 
   ,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Sheda

, !
   -  ,   3%  :Frown: 
      ,   160  -)   ,  3%. -)

----------

> ,     .            . ,           1 %  . ,   % .   ?


   . ,      ...    :Wink:

----------


## .

,  ,    -  .

----------

.  - ,  .    ,   1,1%    .

----------


## cep

> ,  ,    -  .


"  " (C)

:-)

----------


## Larik

> ,  ,    -  .


 - -  ....     ?

----------


## .

?      ,  ,   ,    .

----------

, -    ,       \?     ,  ?
            ,       7 .  .    ?    ?      ? ,       ?
 !

----------


## komcat

> -    ,       \


     .

----------


## Ego

.2 .23

----------


## tpn.61

> , -    ,       \?     ,  ?
>             ,       7 .  .    ?    ?      ? ,       ?
>  !


           17.01.2008  -3-09/110  -09-1.         .              ,               ,  .   -5000    .  -            ,              5  -     5000. .     ,       ,    " ". :yes:

----------


## tpn.61

> ?      ,  ,   ,    .


.    ,       ,     5 .     ,               5 ,         .     :yes:

----------

.       ?     . 

tpn.61

     ,      :Smilie:      ?                 ?

----------


## Ego

> ?


  ,       /   :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------

Ego

    ,   ,    .

----------


## .

> .    ,       ,     5 .     ,               5 ,         .


     ?
     (  ),    ,            (  ) ! 
          !

 :
  !     (    /)     .     .

----------


## tpn.61

> .       ?     . 
> 
> tpn.61
> 
>      ,          ?                 ?


.      ?       ?- ??? :Wink:

----------

> ?


   ,             /. ,    , ,     / . ,               -09-1,    ""   .
P.S.    /          .            .

----------

P.P.S.       .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

> ,          ?                 ?


  ,          .

----------


## _

, , ,    -        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.

 ,         .

tpn.61

     . ,     .



 :Smilie:    ,      ?    ?     ?

stas
    ?

2all

  -  ,     \        ?

----------

> -  ,     \        ?

----------


## BorisG

> 


    ,      .  :Wink: 




> ?     ?


  ,  . 
      .
   .   .




> -  ,     \        ?


    .     ,   .  :Wink:

----------

-  :Smilie: 

BorisG

    ? 

_   .     ,   ._

  !

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  :Wow: 
    ?  :Wink: 



> 


 


> 


 .
   ?  :Redface:

----------


## ThermiT

...   ...     6%     -   /    (  -   . ).    ,        -  (100 -)  ,   ..  ,     .          ..   -,   ,       -   24.     ,     "  .    "  ..   ? ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ? ?


 .
  - 115-.       .

----------

> .
>   - 115-.       .


 ?        -   .

----------


## tpn.61

> ...   ...     6%     -   /    (  -   . ).    ,        -  (100 -)  ,   ..  ,     .          ..   -,   ,       -   24.     ,     "  .    "  ..   ? ?


.    24  .                 ,    -.       27-12709/2008-2         \  ,   -24  ,        ,    .               -         :yes:

----------


## ThermiT

> .    24  .                 ,    -.       27-12709/2008-2         \  ,   -24  ,        ,    .               -


,    , ,       ,         ( 40 - 50 .   )    ,    ,      ...   -  :Frown:

----------

BorisG

,    ,      ,   ...       :Smilie: 
!

----------


## La_Diva

!
 ,  :  , /  ,    10 ,  ,        .     /       .  ?   ?    ?

----------

> ?


5000 (   , .16, .118).
       7     ,  .

----------

( ),       /,   , !

----------


## Larky

> /


1.    
2.     
3.  \

----------


## Andyko

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larky

> ?


      ...

----------


## Supermegastar

.     15%,  .   /            .,    .
    : 
-      .?     ?
-   ?        ?

----------


## VelDmi

,  - :
                     ?
          ()?
        .

----------


## D-M

,    :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

> ,  - :
>                      ?


,                    :Smilie:

----------


## D-M

> ,


     ,   .
   ,     ....

        ....

   , *VelDmi*,     ?

----------

> ,  - :
>                      ?
>           ()?
>         .


+1    ..  
           %

   2009        ..      ?

  ..   7  ..         1-2%     10%  !!

   /  /           ( )   ??

----------


## _

http://msk.psbank.ru/corporate/135/43/800/801/ -

----------


## D-M

http://www.raiffeisen.ru/business/cash/

http://www.vtb24.ru/perm/company/tariffs/
  ,    ,

----------

.    -,

----------


## NatVic

, , ,   -          .   .

----------


## sv72

/   ,    -  : -.      - 15   .       -   + .   -    . 
,     :   ,     .  .

----------


## gustavjung

, ,              ?

----------


## Feminka

,     ,     ,     



>

----------


## gustavjung

. ,            ...

----------


## Feminka

,     .

----------


## gustavjung

.    ,   ...

----------


## Feminka

> 


 



> ,


       ?

----------


## gustavjung

.   :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

,    ,      /.

----------


## gustavjung

,  ""   :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

*gustavjung*,      ,  ,         .

----------


## gustavjung

,       100 .

----------

!
   .
      .
 :Frown: .       /.
    .
       /,     ?                 ?

----------


## .

**,        .  /   ,

----------


## Feminka

. ....."   "

----------

,        ??    6%       ,        .       /.              .  .    -  ___ .  ???       ???

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## Larky

> .


    ...     ,    ,   ...         ...

----------

-      ""     ???????????

----------


## efreytor

** ,           ? .         ...

           ,   ...

----------

,               .    .       ""    .

----------


## efreytor

:

----------


## .

** , ,      . ,    ,

----------


## Vikank

! ,  6%,   .      ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Vikank

> .


   ,     ,       .     ,    .
!!! :Smilie:

----------


## EugeneD

,    ,   ...    .

----------

))))  .          .      "  VISA COUNTRY   .  :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

))

----------

,     .     ,       .                      ..  ..   . 
)))  :Smilie:

----------


## Ego



----------

???          ))))      ........

----------


## Ego

,      -,          , , ,   ,   ..  ..
 :Smilie:

----------

,   ,    ,     ,       ( ..   ) (.29  )

----------


## 74

!
 ,   ,  6%,  ,        ,    ,     ,   \  ,   ?,    \         ?????  :Frown:

----------


## Ego

> 


      (  )



> \         ?????

----------


## efreytor

> \


  :Wink:

----------


## 74

!   ,        :Embarrassment: 
    (   ),    ,    ,  ,   ???
        - .. ,  ,     ???

----------


## efreytor

> 


    (  )
  ,- ( )

----------


## Art07

,  6%.        /      .   "  " ,    ,  "  123..123".
  ,   .
    "     (/,  . )...".         .   ,           " "     .

----------

...

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

**,              :Smilie:  ,       .

----------


## Art07

.    .
.
  :  "" . 
 ..     -  ,     .  -  .
    ....

----------


## .

*Art07*,        - ,  ?       ?   ?

----------


## Art07

..     .
 , . 
 ,     /  -      ?       ?
    115-  7.08.2009...

----------


## Ego

> ,     /  -      ?


     ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

*Art07*,      .      ,   . 



> ,     /  -      ?       ?


   .  -   ,     . 



> 115-  7.08.2009...


     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Art07

-   ,    (  ,  ) -  .      (   ) -   . ..      . 
  ,   ,

----------


## Ego

> .  -   ,


.23 .24

----------


## .

...         .

----------


## Ego

> (  ,  ) -


 - ?  ""     ?

----------


## Art07

, , ,   :Smilie:  

 .
 ,         ,     .
   ...
    ?

----------


## Ego

,    ,          :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

...
 "....   ,    "  ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## Art07

, .      .  .   ,        .        .

----------


## Ego

:Wink: 
      , ,     :Wink:

----------


## Art07

.   ,   .      ,       ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


,     :Smilie:

----------


## Art07

,   .  . 
    -  ,   ..?

----------


## Art07

.      ,        . ?

----------


## efreytor

*Art07*,   ,  ..http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333

----------


## Art07

02.06.2009 15:09
Ego	:  .  -   ,      

.23 .24  


-------------------------

 - ,   ,    /  -    -  ...

----------


## Art07

:




 ,  01.06.2009        00  00 000 .        ( ,  ).
       <>   , :  ... 
,  ,   ,                  .     ,        .         ,         ,            .
 ,   ,   01.06.2009   ,     .
 . 00.     00  00.00.0000  (           )               .

----------


## Ego

> - ,   ,    /  -    -  ...


 ??? ???  :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

*Art07*,   ,          (  )  "  ."

----------


## Art07

SergeiP,        ,  .    ,     , ,  , ! 
    . 
,       ,   "  " (-    ) -  ..."     !!!
    ?

----------


## SergeiP

"  "  "  " -     ...

,   ,    .

   -   "     -     ?"  :Smilie:

----------

2SergeiP - ,    .
2Art07     ,       ...
   ?

----------


## Art07

. -,   . .

----------


## Art07

.

  ,         .
 ,  - .
,        - ...   ...  10    .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Zvezdopad

> ...
>     ' .
>       :     .
>        (  900 ).
>            ,     ,  /      .         3% .           .
>  , '    /       :
> **    /   30000   ;
> **         ;
> **   ,      /  ,       20.


    14.03.2006 -    .   ,       ( )     ,        ?




> ,            "  ..,   ...",     .. (   ..),                         .           " "   ..


 -   /      .? ,  ,              " " , ..     "  ..",   " ..". 

   ""          ?         ?

----------


## .

> " " , ..     "  ..",   " ..".


                   .         ,   ,

----------


## Zvezdopad

> .         ,   ,


, .      , , - ..     6%,   13.

----------

,   .          2009,       ( . ).               ?   !!  .  :yes:

----------


## Ego



----------

.

----------


## Alena7460

, ,            1  .02  .01   3   ?

----------


## Feminka



----------

> , , , ,  ?
>  
> 
>   -    .  , ,         .
> 
>     "   " -   ,    
> 
>         -      ,   .       ,   ,  ,   ...


1)  , ,       ,   ???
2)    -   ?      ?
3) , ,   ,   "  "  ?   " "   "   "?

----------


## Feminka

1 
2  
3

----------


## efreytor

....    ...

----------


## Feminka

,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## VelDmi

> 2)    -   ?      ?


    .   -  50  .

----------


## Feminka

> .


?



> -  50  .


?

----------

.    ,       /  / ..
  :
1   /    / ..   " "
2  / ..    
3    , .

----------


## Feminka



----------


## efreytor

?          .         ?..
          ...      ,   ..

----------

/.
 1/     /   . . ( 20..)       "     . . "  " ".  ,      (   /  .  )  . ?

----------


## .

**,        .     ,         .
     ,

----------

,    ,    , ,  ?

----------


## stas



----------


## anton-123

, ,     .   ,   ,      400 /         1%.  , ..   ,      .

----------


## cveta-88

-24   292  .  :yes:

----------


## anton-123

,      --  ,  2  ,  7 .      150 ..  . 

     --   ?

----------

!
 -   6%.          (  )   : 
     , .  .

   : 
    ,   ()                   ,       . 

     ( ,,/,  ...).

, ,      ,       ?     ?

----------


## cep

,   .
       .          ,     /         .




> !
>    : 
>     ,   ()                   ,       . 
> 
>      ( ,,/,  ...).

----------


## metis

/   ,    ,  .

----------

> ,   .
>        .          ,     /         .


,   ??   -  .

----------


## cep

!      .    -  ,   .

----------

> !      .    -  ,   .


.       :Smilie:     .

----------

! , ,        .  .         ?         . ?
 ,       /,       -?      -         ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 



> . ?


 




> -         ?


 ...       ..

----------

> .          .


 ,      : 
"     "  "   ". 
   ??      .    "    ... ".       .

      "  "?

----------

"".  ....

----------


## efreytor

> "  "?


   ..  :Big Grin: ..  ))

----------


## D-M

> "  "


  " "   .

----------


## 75

-    ,     /   ,      (),       . ..      " ". ?         ,         .

----------


## efreytor

...    (        )...    ...          ...      ...

----------


## 75

> ...    (        )...    ...          ...      ...


    /      .       ?  ,       ,  .

----------

,  ,       :Frown: 
       / ,         . ,  ,   /      ,         ,      ,       ?
           ,              /.

----------


## efreytor

> ,      ,       ?


      ...  :Smilie: 



> ,       ,  .


      ...     ...

----------


## 75

> ...     ...


 6%.     .

----------


## efreytor

> 6%.     .


  6%      ...  6%  *..*.           ...  :yes: 

            ...

----------


## 75

> 6%      ...  6%  *..*.           ... 
> 
>             ...


 -.    ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ?


   ...         ... ...     ...

----------

> ...


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  -      12-13%        .

----------


## D-M

> 12-13%


   ,      % ,   ,  ,           .     (/  ).

----------


## hagi

,   ,       .   .
  :
  , 15%.  .        .         (       ). 
     1.5%,         (/    )     ()        ,   ( )       ?
      ? 
    15%     
 :Frown:

----------


## .

> 1.5%,         (/    )     ()


 



> ?


  .

----------


## hiker

(/    )     ()        ,
       ?       /?

----------


## hagi

> (/    )     ()        ,
>        ?       /?


       (   )
      ,           .

----------


## SergeiP

,    .
  ,   ,   ** .

----------


## ˸

> ,


         -

----------


## boeing_09

, /      . 
  -           700    ?     .

.

----------


## .



----------

> , /      . 
>   -           700    ?     .
> 
> .


   1- (    EMS),   5-7 .

----------


## .

,    .       .  -

----------


## ofko

!

600!!!       !"!"    ,   " " 350  .     300 .

----------


## ofko

boeing_09 ,   -         (40-50 ).      ....

----------


## Anber

> ,      : 
> "     "  "   ". 
>    ??      .    "    ... ".       .
> 
>       "  "?


"     " -         .  

"   "  -    (.  )

----------


## Andyko

*Anber*,   - ?

----------


## Anber

> *Anber*,   - ?


,   .
    , .. ,   ,          . ..         ,  ,  .        .

  -     /     ,      ,      . -    
        ,      -  .

           ,          .

----------


## .

,   ?   :Smilie:  



> ,


  ???     ,      .  ,    ,

----------


## Anber

> ,   ?   
>   ???     ,      .  ,    ,


.            ,      -    ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## .

*Anber*,      ?

----------


## Anber

,     ,          . 
      .  
      /. 

1)*:*     -    ,     ( )   ,    (.-   )    - 19.
2)*:* 
-, 
- /   , 
- . 
       ,  ( /)-    - -   ?

----------


## .

> ,  ( /)-    - -   ?


 - ,   ,

----------


## Andyko

*Anber*,         ,   ,   .

----------


## Anber

> *Anber*,         ,   ,   .


   ?  ?    ..

----------


## .

.

----------


## Anber

> .


      .
   19

----------


## .

...     ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

*Anber*,    .

----------


## Anber

:
/  , 
.        ( ) -.      / .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

> .     / .


  ,      /

----------


## Anber

> ?


 , ..    ,     .
    ,       -     .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Anber

> ,      /





> 


   . 
 :Big Grin:    .

----------


## Anber

> 


  -       -   19 . (  )

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Anber

> ?


  -   .  . 
  ? 
      ,         .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


!

----------

!!!!!
   6%,      "",         .    ,      ?                  ,   ,                 ,    ""          .    ,                    ( )?  ?  ?

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

,

----------


## ofko

.

----------

?               ?   ( )   ,     ,       (  ,   ).    ?   ?        ?,     ,        ,         ,

----------


## .

** ,    ?    ? .     ,   
   ,  ? -    ?

----------

> .


    ,  -  ,         ,        (   ),        ,         .         ?        -  ,     155

----------

> ** , 
>    ,  ? -    ?


  (   ) 1   ,      2 ,  /        .

----------


## .

,    ...
 ,     ?     ?

----------

,   ( ),   , ,  ,  .    ?     ,    ?               ?

----------

,

----------


## .

.. ,         
     .           ,  ,       
  ,     .

----------

/        .       ,    ?       ,     ,      ?   :        ?         ?

----------


## .

> ?


         . ..    



> 


   ,      1-2   ,     ?
   .         .       .  ,

----------

,

----------

, .      .      ,  .     ,    . ,   ,      . 
, :         ?      ..    -  .. ,    --    ,  ,  .   ?        ,       ,         :Smilie: 
  ,   50 000.

----------


## Vaneska

!      !      : "       .      !      !"                 .    (      )   :  ,    .          ""        ?            ,  ,    , 2-, 3-... ,   .    ,         .      ??? 
, ,        ,    !

----------


## cep

> !      !      : "       .      !      !"


     "     -   " ;-)

----------


## Riffraff

?          :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Vaneska*,    ,     
  -    ,      ,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## Vaneska

,  .    !         ,    . 
 .:      -  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Vaneska

.             /     . ,      .         ?      ?

----------


## .

-  ,      . , ,   ..
   ,

----------


## Vaneska

, .!  .       ,    ...   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

?       .

----------


## Vaneska

, , .    :

" " (  ". . "), 2009, N 13

:         ?     ,     ?

:



 27  2009 . N 358-6-1

            26.01.2009 N 70/01.  .
 . 129       (  ) -        , , ,     ,     (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     )    (    ,     ).
 . 2        ,       ,        ,  ,      ,        .   ,   ,       .
              ,      .
 ,           (     )                   .



    -

..
27.02.2009

----------


## SergeiP

> , ,        ,    !


    -   ?  :Smilie: 

  ,      ,       .

     ,     ** ? ( ,     :Smilie:  )

----------


## Gennady

, . , -           .

    / - . 
  (.)     -      1,5 ..    .   .     (   ). 
             /      (1,5% )

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Gennady

> 


.   ,          .

----------


## Krohka Mel

,           /  2     ...
    ???
        2 .

----------


## efreytor

> ???


...     ...  ..3 ...   ...    ...          ...  ..

----------


## Krohka mel

.         .   ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Krohka mel

> ...


   )))

----------


## Alexuc

,              ,    ?
,   ,        ?       ,     ,        .
 .

----------


## .

> ,              ,    ?


      .



> ,   ,        ?


        .      .    ,  -     -          (   ,       )

----------


## Alexuc

.      .    ,  -     -          (   ,       )[/QUOTE]
     ?      ,        ?

----------


## .

> ?


      . 



> ,        ?


 .

----------


## Alexuc

.        ?         ?     ?

----------


## .

*Alexuc*,   .   ,      ,      .       ,       31

----------


## Alexuc

, !  ,   (    )   -.       !   ,   PR       !

----------


## tender_swallow

!

  .         7      .  ,  ,  .   ,   ,  ,          .    ?    6%,   .

----------


## .

,    .     ,

----------


## tender_swallow

> ,    .     ,


 ,    ,   ?     ,     ?

----------


## .

7  .        .  .15.33

----------


## tender_swallow

!

----------

> ,    .


, ,      /,    01.01.2010?

----------


## Feminka

> , ,      /,    01.01.2010?


.

----------


## tender_swallow

,  ,     .     ?       ,    .

----------


## npsfirm

,  :

     " " ?
    ""  .      .   /       6% ().
  ,  2    ,  ?

----------


## merl1

> ,  :
> 
>      " " ?
>     ""  .      .   /       6% ().
>   ,  2    ,  ?


 .

         .
1.    ,     /.
2.           "".
3. ,    : 


> ,     : 
> -       ;
> -           .
> , ,          :                  .  ,        .


.. ,         ?
4.         ,         ?

----------

> 4.         ,         ?


   ,      .   ,       ,      .    .

----------


## .

> .. ,         ?


  ""?  ,       ,      .
   .



> ,         ?


   ,   .  ,

----------


## tender_swallow

> ,  ,     .     ?       ,    .


 -     ,  /         .     " ",  ,  ,     /    :Smilie: ,    %   .   ,        ,    ,             ,         :Frown:

----------


## .

,

----------


## tender_swallow

.

----------


## Sel

.         ?

----------


## .

,         ,    ,        ,      ,    ,

----------


## Sel

?     ,    ?

----------


## .

""?     ,        ,  .
  ?      ?

----------


## Sel

,          )
!

----------

> ,      .   ,       ,      .    .


afaik,    ,  -

----------


## heatsash

,  , ?       .  - ,    /.?    /   .

----------


## .

. ,

----------


## heatsash

?

----------


## .

. , .    ,

----------


## heatsash

.    ,        / ,            .          ,   ?

----------


## .

-  ?     .
     .   3%.      ,         .
  -    .       ,

----------


## heatsash

,      /,  ,    .     .      .    ,       /.   ,         ?

----------


## .

.         .
,       .     .     -.

----------


## heatsash

?        .       ?

----------


## .

,   .
 :Wink:

----------


## heatsash

.  ,        ,          .   /,       ,   .   ?

----------


## .



----------


## heatsash

.        ,     (    ),     ( ,           ,   ,       ).    ,          ?    !!!

----------


## .

,       .
   .      .  , ,

----------


## santalex

"  ",   " "...    ?     ""   " "

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

?)
       ,   (   .)          .
t=328955http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=328955
     .       .

----------


## .

,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.                /  ?
        .

----------


## .

* .*,    -  .             .       .

----------

,           ( , ,    ).

----------


## .

,    .          .     ,

----------


## greed

, .
     3      + ,        .
1. , ,              1.
2.             ?
3.       2  -09-1?
4.       .          1?    -   ?     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
3.    ,      (  ,     ).  2010      
4.    .      ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## greed

=)
      -         .       ,    2  (    2)    .
    "  "?        (  ).

----------


## .

-        ,  ,

----------


## greed

, .   :Embarrassment: 
    -6%     /?
  (, )   /,    (,   -11)      -?

----------

, .
      .    /  .
         (. )  .       . ,    .

----------


## .

> -6%     /?


        ,  .            .



> . ,    .

----------

> ,  .            .


     :     ,.. .             .  ...           .

----------

> :     ,.. .             .  ...           .


      ?

----------


## .

?



> .


              ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## fr_svetik

> ?


      +     0,3  10 %
    ,     %.  ,       ,        ,       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

*fr_svetik*,        ?  ,  -    .  ,     ""    ?   :Wink:         ,     - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,       .
>    .      .  , ,


 .,  ,           -?  !

----------


## .

.   ?

----------

> .   ?


,  ,    ,      :Smilie: 

, , :    7          /   7         ?
7    ?

----------


## .

7      .

----------


## kreker

- ,          ?         ?    -    .   .   ,       ...

----------

- ,      /,         /   ?

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------

> - ,      /,         /   ?


   ,   ,  ,   ,   19    (   ).

----------

,       ,       :Smilie:     ?

----------

,         -     .

----------


## Shosh

:    . 
       -       -.
 ,       ,    ,      ?
  ,  ,        ,    -  ,   ? 
 ?

----------


## .

?    ,       .

----------


## Shosh

!  ,     .   .   ,         -

----------


## EugeneD

-         -  !

----------

*, , !*
    6%.   (    )         /.          .   : 
1.           ,   ? 
2.      ,    ,        ?

----------


## serg1986

15%  .   /.    ,      .        .

----------


## ˸

> ,

----------


## serg1986

5_  ?   -  ?

----------


## ˸

> 5_  ?


 7 . ...   ?  :Frown:

----------

.    .      .  ""    (, , , /,  .).          .
 ,   , ? ...  ?(  ?)

----------

,  ,  /  .

----------


## heatsash

?

----------

> ?


       ?        ...

----------


## heatsash

,     .   !!!

----------


## .

?    ,      .    ?

----------


## heatsash

????      )  ,     /.

----------


## GAIVER

,      2008,            ,  .   /  2009     (  ,    )       .   .    ,         ,       ,       ,             ?          .

----------


## BorisG

> ,     .   !!!





> ????      )  ,     /.


*heatsash*,      ,    .
  ,         , ..     ,     , ,   40817.
      (       ),    .  .
,          ,  ,     ,        ,     - ,          .

----------


## .

> ,         ,       ,       ,


          . -   4   ,   1
  ,  ,

----------


## oba5

> 10% -      .  !
> 
>   ,     1%,  -  : 0,5%      .
> 
> " -  " ()


,,    ,  0,5%.

----------

> ,,    ,  0,5%.


    ,       /       ?    10-50

----------


## oba5

> ,       /       ?    10-50


      / ?   , ,!

----------

-  :Smilie: 

        - , ,

----------


## oba5

> - 
> 
>         - , ,

----------

-   .  ,     30-,   -      - (    ),      (           .),        .      ,     -         :Smilie: 

,          /    ,

----------

> ?    ,      .    ?


   ,   .  -  ,    -  ,

----------


## .

/.        .

----------

> *heatsash*,      ,    .
>   ,         , ..     ,     , ,   40817.
>       (       ),    .  .
> ,          ,  ,     ,        ,     - ,          .


, , ,      .       , . ,        ,  ,       .,     ,   =                 ..             40817    .   ,

----------

, ,                  ,                        .     .,

----------


## efreytor

**,  .=   .

----------

,       /.  ,         50 000 .     ,   /     ?

----------


## efreytor

:Wow: 
   ..   24...   ))
,-,,   ..      )

----------


## oba5

> ,       /.  ,         50 000 .     ,   /     ?


,         -    -   
      .

----------


## .

.

----------

> **,  .=   .


, ,    ,         ,         ,    ,    ,              .

----------


## .

> ,


  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...         ,


, **,  . 
            .
    ,     ,   ** ,      ,   .        .




> ...         ,


 . 
       ,  .

----------


## stas

> ,  .


          ,  .

----------


## efreytor

...  :Smilie: 
      ..   ...    ..   )

----------


## BorisG

> ...  .


 *stas*, , ,   ,      . 
   (   )       - ,  .
 ,     ,       ,     . 
 ,       ,   .

----------


## stas

*BorisG*, ,    .   /  .

----------

,     ,           :

          .  -  ,  15  .     50   .           ,            .  ,              .             ,     =      .                        ,             09  ,                     .             -

----------

> ?


 .          ,        .          ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


     ()  ?

----------


## ˸

> ,    ,           :


 ,   ...  ...


> .

----------

,  -        -      - ,  .       , ,        .              .  ,     ,         - ,   -

----------


## ˸

> - ,  .       , ,        .


     ?

----------

> ,   ...  ...


,                 ,                  ,                       .

----------


## ˸

> .


 ...  848.   ,  

     ,   ,               ,       ...
      ,  ...  ,

----------

> ...  848.   ,  
> 
>      ,   ,               ,       ...
>       ,  ...  ,


 , ,                 ,        ,        =,       .  . ,  , , .   ,         ,              .               ,

----------


## ˸

> ,


 ,   


>

----------

> ,


˸,

----------

> ()  ?


,       =   ,             ,        .    ,     2008    ,     ,,  -      ,                          .                  
          -                              ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...


  ... ?




> ˸,        ...


**,    ,   ,      ... ,   .

----------


## ˸

> ... ?


    -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## $

,   ,       .   .              ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,


     ..     ..



> ?


 



> .


                      ...   .

                   ,                  .

----------


## $

!     2005 .      ,         ,      ,  42307.      , ,  .   ?
      . ,      ?     ,    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ..  ..          ..           ...
  ...        5    :Embarrassment:

----------


## $

? 
5    ,        ,     .

----------


## efreytor

> 5    ,        ,     .


 ..      ()       ..  ..         .



> ?


...    ..

----------


## ˸

""      "  ",   /,/ , " "...

----------


## efreytor

*˸*,    ..          ..

----------


## $

() ?     .      ?

----------


## ˸

> 


      Word... ...   



> () ?


   ...   ,  ...

----------


## efreytor

> Word... ...


  ...  :Big Grin: 

      ..    "  "

----------


## ˸

,! (    )

----------


## $

!!!

----------

.    ,        .    , ,  ( -    ,     ,    .    ,   1 ) . 
,            ,  ,            . 
  ? ,   ,  -  .  ,      "" ,    ?   - -  ? 
 ,   .

----------


## oba5

> *Cooler*,    " "    .      .
>      44  45  .    '      ('   ).        **   10 .
> 
> ,     .      5000 .


,,   -   ?
    ?     ?

----------


## $

.   ,  :     .  ?     .

----------

,      :Frown:

----------


## oba5

> , ,   ,    - ,   "-",   - 200 . (  120)  -  ).            "-",  .



800  ??

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------

> .   ,  :     .  ?     .


        -09-1 ,    2       ,    , :     ,  2 .  ------  . ,     , ,           ,  ,   ,    01   ,       -          -?

----------


## Wellia

> ˸,



    .  :Wink:

----------


## Wellia

> .    ,        .    , ,  ( -    ,     ,    .    ,   1 ) . 
> ,            ,  ,            . 
>   ? ,   ,  -  .  ,      "" ,    ?   - -  ? 
>  ,   .


           30.03.2010  29-1-1-5/1782                 .  :War:

----------


## efreytor

*Wellia*, 


> 


  ..        )

----------

> *Wellia*,   ..        )


   .         -                           ,          =

----------


## efreytor

15.1            :Wink:

----------

> 15.1


, ,  =  , ,   -        -     -?

----------


## .

**,  .

----------


## Fedot26

,          ,    ?
  ..    

  ,           (           )

----------


## Wellia

> *Wellia*,   ..        )


  ,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ,      ?


      ?     65        ...    .

----------

> 30.03.2010  29-1-1-5/1782                 .


      . , ,  !

----------


## lholod

,  /       ,    /      .            . -  .        ,  ( )     .         .

----------


## .

?          .      ?

----------


## lholod

,      .        :      ,       .

----------


## lholod

",     -  /        .       2             .         ?"
  Glawbuch  :yes:

----------


## .

,          ?          ?
   .    ,      -

----------


## lholod

/      /    .                       "   "

----------

,         ?     / ()     (.,   )      (     )?

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...  %       ?


____      1%  .

----------


## D-M

> ,         ?     / ()     (.,   )      (     )?


      ,    "" ,        .

----------


## oba5

!

  //   ,      -    -    .

   ?         (  46)?

----------


## fr_svetik

> ____      1%  .


  1%  .               9 .           %,      ,      ,   1%,   ,     450   ,   %   .     ,

----------


## .

, ?

----------


## 41

,  .
    ,       /. 
  ?  ,            ...         ?)) 

   :     ,             ,     .           ?      /,     ? 
        ?

----------

> !
> 
>   //   ,      -    -    .
> 
>    ?         (  46)?


         :

_"        ."
_

 , , 5      .

----------


## Wellia

,      ,    ()    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Wellia

.

----------


## Ila2010

, -      .

   1.5  .    .    ,   .     ,      .     ,     2004.        (  ).       .

:       ?       .  ,    ,     ,   ,   1,5      ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## ˸

> (  ).

----------

,  /,             ,   ,  .        . ,         !!  )))

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=358088

----------


## .

,     .    
   .      ,

----------

!  .      ,         ,    ((      ??

----------


## Andyko



----------

, :
       (, ) +      ( ,   )    .               13%?

----------


## EugeneD

, !

----------


## EugeneD

> ((      ??


 , ?  ,        ,   ...      ,     .

----------

> , !


,   ,         .   ,       ,        .

----------


## SergeiP

,         ,   ...
    .

----------


## Wellia

> ,     .    
>    .      ,


   ,    .     .

----------


## .

,     ,       .       ,

----------


## Wellia

.
 -        .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.      .          



> -


    ?   ,     /       ,    ?

----------


## Wellia

:Frown:  
  -  -   - .

----------


## .

.
            ,    .       .

----------


## Wellia

-  . 
   ,    ,   .

----------


## olalolik

, , ,       .  ,         ,       ?

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------


## olalolik

> .


,   ,  ,        (   )  ?      ...

----------


## .

-        .   ,      ,   .         .     .     ,     .

----------


## Oksj

, .   .,  ,        (   ,    )   .   ?  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Oksj

., .        .      -  ,      ,        ,      ,      . ,   ,      ,     ,     . , ,        .

----------


## .

.           .     
     .

----------

> , :
>        (, ) +      ( ,   )    .               13%?


          (. )???       .   /   ,        !!

----------


## .

,

----------


## BUX123

> ,


                .    \        .     ?            ?

----------

> ,


         ,        .   ???

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------


## .

**,  , . 5000

----------

,                     .   ().        ?    - ?

----------


## .

.      ,     ,   .

----------

> **,  , . 5000


    ???          .,  -   ??

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


    ,           .!! ....

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


     ,    :      ,  ,         .           ,       .  !  ,   )))

----------


## .

.

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

.   ()         .        ,           .          , , ,          , ,     .
  ,    -  ,         ( , , . 845).

     ,            ,      .             . 

     ,         (  ?),            .

  
  ,   ,             " ( ) ..",     .  " ..".

----------


## Vason

.    ,  , /    ,        .    (     )       (   ).    -      -    ?         .

    -           ,   ..... (   =),          -     )    ,   ...          
  : 
-                    ;

----------


## Vason

, ,   .... :Smilie:

----------


## EugeneD

5  ,        .

----------


## D-M

> .


   ,       ,       ( ).       (              ).

----------


## Vason

,          .         ?

----------

*Vason*,      ?     ?

----------


## D-M

> ?     ?



 ,  ,               (     ).

----------

*D-M*,    ,           ,  ()       ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------

**,    ,     ( )

----------


## Vason

....    ..... ...
 -?    ,        -    -    ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

!
 :         /?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


, ...
 ,               (40802..)?    ,    (), " "   ... -  (  .)...   -  ""     ?

----------


## .

, .       .   .        ,

----------

"".     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

"  ".

----------


## Spartiat

!
, ,  .  -      6%.  /  .  25      ,    ,          .   .       -  , ..    2009 ...       .           -  ?    ,    ,    ,           ,    -     /   ...

----------



----------


## _

,   .

----------

! ,       ,   ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

. ,    .,        . .      .         .   -   ? ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## EugeneD

,       99% ?

----------


## Oksj

> ,       99% ?


    ,    ,   .-     ,   ,    /.       ,        " " (  -   - ???       ,    ,    100%  ).   ,   -  .        ,      .
,     ...

----------


## efreytor

> ,     ...


   ...  :Big Grin:   ...

----------


## Oksj

.?     ?          ... ,  -

----------


## efreytor

...        :Embarrassment: 
 ,  ...
  , -,    ,           ,   ....

----------


## Oksj

...      , .
    ? ,     ...

----------


## efreytor

...       ..        !?



> 


   ,   ..

----------


## Oksj

,      ?  ?

----------


## Oksj

,     -,   ,  .. :     ,   (, , ,     )

----------


## .

??? ??? ???

----------


## Oksj

,        ...  :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

*.*,   ...  ...  :Big Grin: 
*Oksj*,     4   3  30 .

----------


## 23

!  ,                . ?

----------

.   /   :Smilie:     -      :Wink: 

  -        ,

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------


## 23

???          ,     ???

----------


## EugeneD

-?

----------


## 23

!  :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## 23

??? 
         ?

----------

,  -      


  ,       :Smilie: 

 -    ,         

       ,  ,

----------


## Larky

> ?


 ...     .,    ...      - ...  :Smilie:

----------

.   1/3  .                  (      :Smilie:  )

----------


## Feminka

> (     )

----------


## oba5

, , 


*    ,      ( -).           ,   ?*


!

----------



----------

.
  .     ?   -  ,    ,    :Frown:

----------

,

----------


## Andyko

**, 
http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------


## Larky

> **


  ""?     -    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## oba5

,,    

  .

----------


## efreytor

> .

----------


## zimvnid

42307,   .   .         .         .          .     -   . ,  , ,    ,   . !

----------


## .

.      ,       .
         ,      ,     .           .     ,       ,          .

----------


## zimvnid

,    ,   . -  4       ,     ,       (  ,   ,     -   .).  . !

----------

! ,      ,    ,   . , ,   :
   21 . 2010, ( .),    ,    6%.    - 17.7   . (     ).    18.2, 52.1, 52.42, 52.6.
    .  ,   ,   .     ,   ,  ...     ,    17.7       ,          (..     0125053   ., .  . .),         -  ..    ,    ,     2  :    -         ,  ,       , ..    ,  .
: 
1.     ,      - ..          ,   ? 
2.        ,     ? 
3.  ,    ,       ,      ?
4.      ,     (  )   2010?

----------


## .

,   ?   -     (,    ),      (     )

----------


## BorisG

> .     -   .


 . 
   ,        . 
..    . 841 .




> ,    ,   .


   .
     ,   ,        ,   . 
      ,  .     ,    .     ,      .




> .


         . 
 , ..     , .  45 ,    ,  44 , ..          ,        .

----------

.,    !
     -  . ,          ,   ,    .   ,            (  ,     ,         .)
 :Big Grin:    , !         ,   ,  ,      ,   )

----------


## .

-

----------


## zimvnid

, !        ,    .       ,      .    , ,   .        ! !

----------


## BorisG

> ...      .


  :Wow: 
    ,  ,    ,    , .      .
..       ,  , ,  ,  ,   .   ,  .  :Wink: 
    ,          ,        ""  ( ,     ,   ),        , ..     ,   ""   "" .  :Wink: 
         ,     . 




> ...    , ,   .


     ,  ,   40802.

----------


## zimvnid

(    ),     ,   ,   -   ,   ,    ,         42307  .       ,  -          .          ..    6%.                      .

----------

.
    6%,  20.10.   ,      ,        ..    .     .      ? ..      ,       .

----------


## zimvnid

,  ,       ,   ( ,       ).

----------


## 2009

!  ,      ,           .    ,       ,       ?
    - ,   ?
      )
 :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

> ,       ?

----------


## 2009

> 


       ? :Wow:

----------


## Feminka

?        ,      .

----------


## 2009

> ?        ,      .



 ,   , .        ?        ,  ?

----------

.......  )

----------


## Tulliam

,    (-)          ,                 (    )  ?     ?

----------


## Feminka

*Tulliam*, .

----------


## Tulliam

Feminka,  !      .      ,   850  (     850),     1.08.,       2.08..      833.      :     . - :1.  1.08.,    0.00.  :17.00.          850.00  833.00?  833  ,     ?       ?   .

----------


## Andyko

850

----------


## Tulliam

?          2  3 ,       4 .         ?

----------


## Andyko

2  4 - ;

----------


## Tulliam

!  ,  ,        .     ,         .   ,   ,     ,    Z  ,      ?            Z-  ,?          ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

2   -

----------


## deseada



----------


## Gennady

/   /    -         . .

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------


## yvsyvs

,      .  ,     .  ( )       .            ,            :    .   ,     , .. :  ..        .      ,      .      ?
 .

----------


## EugeneD

,    ... ,      ..! , ...  ,     .

----------

,      ?     ,    ,    / .   .       ? ,         -  /     :Hmm:

----------


## Andyko

> ?






> ,         -  /

----------

?    ,       -  /?

----------


## efreytor

> .


    ...           .

----------

,      -?    ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,         ""

----------


## BigKurt

!
    .     6%.
 .
   ,  -   .

      (     ).        /, 
        ? ,  ,        ?
 !

----------


## Andyko

,    ;

----------


## Gennady

> ?


     .

----------


## Polwiz

/     ???     ?    212-         ,         ?
: 5  7 . ?

----------


## Andyko

> .


 ,

----------


## .

> /     ?


  .     
 7

----------


## Polwiz

*.*,   !
     ...  :Redface:

----------


## Gennady

> 


     -  !

----------


## .

*Gennady*,       .   ,           .

----------


## Gennady

*.* **,  


>

----------


## &

,      ,    ,    .

----------


## Gennady

> ,      ,    ,    .


    , ,   ,        .

----------


## &

> , ,   ,        .


 :EEK!: 
 .   ?

----------


## .

*&*,      .          :Smilie:                .

----------


## &

> *&*,      .                        .


      .   .

----------


## panperm

, ,          .   ,           . 
1.   , , ,                ?
2.           ,      ?   ,   ?

----------


## Arjien

!
 ,     (. )     (      ),        .
(     -  ).
    ,      .
       ()             ()?
(    , .. -        ;            ,   -     ).
         (    )             ?
!

----------


## Andyko

:



> -


 


> -


,     


> 


?
       ,    ,      ?

----------

> !
> 
> (    , .. -        ;            ,   -     ).
>          (    )             ?
> !


   ,    .    

          (  )

----------

. ,  .             .      / ,      .  "  "           .

----------

,                .

----------

.   .

----------


## Arjien

> :
>       ,     ?
>        ,    ,      ?


  .    (    )          ,      ,    .   ...     (        -       ..).
  ,   ..

----------


## .

*Arjien*,         ?  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

*Arjien*,

----------


## Gennady

> ,    .   ...


   ,   -               ? ...   .       -   ,   -       . .        .

----------


## Arjien

> ,   -               ? ...   .       -   ,   -       . .        .

----------


## Arjien

> *Arjien*,         ?  ,    ?


, ,  .    .

----------


## Andyko

:



> 


 



>

----------


## Arjien

, ,   !

----------

.    6%           \?

----------


## .

,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,         ?


         !

----------


## Andyko

...       ;
    -    :Wink: 
        ; ,

----------


## dfk

6%        - 


> ,       ,      .


    .            .              .         6%  .  ?

----------

-     :      "   ",     "   ".   ,   2  .

----------


## dfk

> 6%        - 
>     .            .              .         6%  .  ?


.     .     .       . :yes: 
  .   .  .          .          ?

----------


## stdio

> .     .     .       .
>   .   .  .          .          ?


   -  .

----------


## Gennady

> .


            ,      .   26.03.2007 N 302-, *,   40817*       , ** .

**,   *40802*  -   :  *       - *  (  302-).              *,  *  *7  * 

            (  )

**        -   ,     - *   -. .
*

----------


## dfk

.      .    .                .

    .       ,      .       30.

      .           .        .           .          - _     ,       ,      ._

----------


## .

*dfk*,    ,        ?    ,    .

----------


## dfk

.         .       .

----------


## .

.        .
        .

----------


## dfk

> .


                      .     .
         .

----------


## 12221111

. ,,,,,              (       ,         )     ?????    ?????????????????

----------


## Gennady

> ?


           .

----------


## Tatii

/  . ,  ,     , ..       + .    (     )      Web-banking      .. 
  .
           .     (  ),    ,      /  .         .   ,        "13".
   ,         "13"         Web-banking,           /.
  ,        .,    ,      .
 ,        - ,       (   ),      ..
  -   ?
      ,          ?  :Smilie: 
   .

----------


## stdio

?  ,       ?  ,    / + -   .         .

----------


## Tatii

*stdio*,



> ,    / + -   .


   .   .

Web-banking    ,      ,    10 .      ,     ,         .   ? 
,          :Smilie: ,   .

----------


## stdio

: 10-25.  .    .  .

----------


## Sveta glavbuh

?  (, )    /     -,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Sveta glavbuh

.

----------


## Andyko



----------

> : 10-25.  .    .  .


 - ?   ?    500     3600 -.

----------


## .

500   3600   ?    :Embarrassment:

----------

, .        , .

  /,  +-  +    .
       . 

,   ,      -      ,     ,         -  500  + .

       ,       .  ,   .        ,     - .      ,

----------


## Gennady

> , .        , .


 ,       ,       .

----------


## .

*924362*  ,

----------


## Shtaket

-   .......       .       .        ,    .         . 
          100 .      ?             ?             ?       ?

----------


## .

> ?


  .

----------


## stdio

> ,       .  ,   .        ,     - .      ,


 46-   80 -    "  ", , ,    .

----------


## staor

> ,         ?


, .
    6%.     /.     - .      40817.  -     . . .  /,      . .          40817? 
 .

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## staor

> .      .


   ?   ,       ( /) ,   ,   .     .   ,        5000 $ ( , ).
  , , ?    ?

 .

----------


## .

,

----------


## staor

> ,


  :Frown: 
 .   .

----------


## Naditi

7  5     ..?
        ?

----------


## .

5 .    5,  3  :Wink:     7  .

----------


## Aduoli

,   -    ...
   15%     .       ,  - - (  )         /. ,        ,         ?        ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## elsov

> ,   -    ...
>    15%     .       ,  - - (  )         /. ,        ,         ?        ,  ?


 .    ?   ?            "  "?        .    .  -  (  ).

----------


## B.Jack

.
12       !
    ,        ,     -  .

----------


## Aduoli

elsov, ,   ,     )

!!!!

----------


## Gennady

> ,       ( /) ,   ,   .     .   ,        5000 $ ( , ).
>   , , ?    ?


     ,  -  .     SWIFT SWIFT- IBAN      (, , ).   ,      .   .   .

----------


## ff

!
,   .         .     .
        .  ,  ,     /  .       .        ?

   ,      .

----------


## Feminka

> 


 ,   /,   ,   % 



> ?


    ,

----------


## panperm

> !
> ,   .         .     .
>         .  ,  ,     /  .       .        ?
> 
>    ,      .


  -     ....   ...  ...   ....

----------

,  

    ,     -     ,   ,        (Moneybookers, Neteller...)

             .           ,   :
1      ,        .
2       \   (    ).
3  ,         .
4      ,    ?       ,   .    ,     .

----------

> 1      ,        .


    :    ,   /  . 




> 2       \   (    ).


,     ,     .



> 3  ,         .


, :   .

----------

> :    ,   /  . 
> 
> 
> ,     ,     .
> 
> , :   .


  ,    4 ?

----------


## EugeneD

(      ),   , ...

----------


## Gennady

> 1 
> 2 
> 3 
> 4


*.1 .3 .28 212-*
*  !!!* 

-    .**      ,    :   ()           ()       ;

_  ....



  ...._

----------


## stdio

> ,    4 ?


           /?

----------

*Gennady*,  ,              ?

----------

-
, ,        ,     ?
  ,       "19    ,       "

----------


## .

> , ,        ,     ?


   ,      .     .        ?

----------


## ladoga

?
   ,       ,     .

----------


## .

.

----------

> /?


 ,    ?
         .      $$$.

...

----------


## ladoga

> .


,    
..                  .   ?
     "  ". ?

----------


## .



----------


## ladoga

.,   !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Wellia

**

_    ,     -     ,   ,        (Moneybookers, Neteller...)

             .           ,   :
1      ,        .
2       \   (    ).
3  ,         ._

1.  .   :      . 
2. ,       .  :Wink: 
3. .

----------


## .

1.            .         .     -   ?

----------


## stdio

> ,    ?
>          .      $$$.
> 
> ...


  ,          ,   .       .

----------


## Gennady

1.     ()            .
2.         ()      

       . "" . 9 . 1 . 1   173-                      ,         ,     ,          .
  .
    . 3 . 23      ,     ,  ** ,     ,   ,      ,      .

     . 1 . 15.25   ,  ,     ,   ,    ,                .

----------


## 07

!
  /.  ...        ,       /     (. ).
.       , ,  "       .,       !      ,   -    !"
            ,  ,     ...

  ...   :Big Grin: 

  ,   -          . -  ,     ,            ?

----------


## .

*07*,       ?            :Wink:

----------


## stdio

> ,   -          . -  ,     ,            ?


"  .  ".     ,

----------


## stdio

> *07*,       ?


         .         .

----------


## .

*stdio*,    /    ?   .      .     .

----------


## stdio

> *stdio*,    /    ?   .      .     .


    .  ,             .

----------


## .

*stdio*,             .     ?
   .

----------


## Gennady

> .         .





> /    ?   .      .


*stdio*    , ** ,       ,            - .                .

** :
**      - ,     .
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## Gennady



----------


## 07

> *07*,       ?


 -  ,    ,  ,        ...
     ,    ,      .
  !

,   /   ,             ?          ?

----------


## Larky

1....
2. ,  ...

----------


## Rhino

. 
 ,    .   .

    .  .   -.   ,    ,   POS-,        .

      .? 
   ,     ?

----------


## Storn

*Rhino*,  , POS-     .   ?

----------


## Rhino

> * , POS-*     .   ?


POS-    ,    .
   POS-,         . 
        .      POS-   .?

 ,    ....

----------


## SergeiP

> .      POS-   .?
> 
>  ,    ....


    ""...

----------


## Gennady

, ,            , .
 POS          (    ,     ).   , -    , .

    (   -    )



> "*   ", 2010, N 8*
> 
> : *   ,     -,     -         (  )?*
> ..,  , . 
> 
> *:*                               (. 2 . 2    22.05.2003 N 54-).
> ** ,         (    09.06.2009 N 03-01-15/6-293).
>     24.12.2004 N 266- "      ,     " ( -  N 266-)          (  )           .
>   -  (   -  ,        )       ,     ,  *      ,     *  (. 1.9   ,  24.12.2004, N 266-,  -  N 266-).
> ...

----------


## Rhino

> , ,            , .
>  POS     ........


Gennady,   .   .

----------


## Rhino

> , .......


..   ,            POS-,         ,      ?

POS-   ,   ? 
POS-        ,         ?   :Hmm:

----------


## .

*Rhino*,    .            ,       .   54-




> 1. - ,    ,                    * ()    *     ,     .

----------


## Rhino

> *Rhino*,    .            ,       .   54-


.. "   ", 2010, N 8   1061  54      ?

         (    ),       POS-    .

     ,  .

----------


## Gennady

*Rhino*,    -           ,          (   )         POS .    ,     ,      ,       (        ). 
- ,  ,    -

----------


## .

*Rhino*,    ,       ! ,     .    
    54-,        :Frown:

----------


## Gennady

*Rhino*,     ,         : -,        . 
        , .
  , ,         .     .

----------


## Rhino

> *Rhino*,     ,         : -,        . 
>         , .
>   , ,         .     .


 ,      ,  -     (     ), ..   :
1 :    ( !)
2 : . ., (  !)
3 :      ,      1066 ( .;  ;     )
4 :   POS-,      . (   ;   ).    , 4 , ?

----------


## .

*Rhino*,     -       POS-.

----------


## Rhino

> *Rhino*,     -       POS-.


.

----------


## Gennady

*         " "    ?
1.    ?
2.  ?
3.......?* 

. 1 . 864                  ,          .              ,     03.10.2002 N 2-

 4   N 2-     " "   ,  ,  ,  ,     ,        


. 845

----------

.  . ,       /        .          .          .      ...

----------


## .

> . 845


          . , 115-.



> .


     ,

----------

[QUOTE     ,   [/QUOTE]
.

----------


## Gennady

> . , 115-.


 \C   .       "" .

----------


## .

.

----------

. ,    ,     .  .
    (-),    (     100% ,   " ").     -              ,      .      . . 
: 
1.         /   ? 
2.   /         ( : .   / )? 
3.          /    "" 
 .

----------


## .

1. .          ,    ,   
3.

----------


## Gennady

> 1.    **    /   ?


 , - , . , , -    *" "*?  .

----------

> , - , . , , -    *" "*?  .


       100%  -    -  ,     . ,      ,  ,   ,          ,           ,   ,    ,  .

             .    ()    , ?

----------


## Storn

,        ....

----------


## 1

(   -).        ? :Redface:

----------


## Storn

-

----------


## 1

/,         ?       ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## OOOOO

, ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## OOOOO

. ,     ?    ,     ?     ?

----------


## .

,     ,    ,       ,          .       .
     ,         .  ,          ,       .        .

----------


## Kosbar

,       ))))
   :       ?      ,      ,     ,  /    ?

 .
    )

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------

!     ,    ,           . .
: 
         ,    ,  "".        .     " ".          . 
   ,       ,         c     .     ?          "",   13% (   :Smilie: .

----------


## .

> .


       ,   .



> c


  ,

----------


## Mar Go

, , .
 :  6%,  - ( ),      / (    )  /.      .,   .
:         \ , ,  ,    . !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Mar Go

*Andyko*, .

----------


## 787

,             -  ?

----------


## 787

,  ,       )) ,   , ))

----------


## 102

!
      2010 ,      /            ..

,   /      ,         ,            ...
      100-200   ..

,                ?
      ?         ..

----------


## .

> ...


      .     ,    ,   .       . 



> ,                ?


    ,    .  . 
 ,

----------


## 102

> ,    .  . 
>  ,


   ?
      ,    ?
      ,   -   ..

----------


## .

-        ,    ,   ,   -   .
    .        -           :Frown:

----------


## 102

> -        ,    ,   ,   -   .
>     .        -


-,   ..
, ,     ..    ..       -   ..
  ,    ..       ,    - , ..     " "..       /         ..

----------


## 102

,           ..
   ,   ..     ..

----------


## .

*102*,       .           ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 1

,     /,     ,      .     (,    )        /?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Storn

> ,


  ,    ....


> (,    )        /?


     ....

----------

!
  .    15% ,  /    . :                    (.    )       ,      .

----------


## 1

> !
>   .    15% ,  /    . :                    (.    )       ,      .


,

----------

"   ",     ,      ...
     6%,     - (. )      (Visa Classic),  . ,     ...        ,   "?"   ,  ",      -     ",      - "  ,      ,     "...     - ,       ,        ,      ,          ... 

  ,        (-  )      -     ?!  :Frown:

----------


## B.Jack

,   .    ?

----------


## Andyko

> - "


"   "

----------

> ,   .    ?


    " ",  -        ...     (  )... 
  ,             ,      .       ,             ...   ...  :Frown:

----------


## SergeiP

> (  )...


   -    ???

,    -      ( - ),      __   ...


         . ,  __   -   .  ,           ,     .

----------

> -    ???
> ,    -      ( - ),      __   ...
>          . ,  __   -   .  ,           ,     .


,     - ,  -,   ...        ,       ...    ,       ...       :

_       03.06.2009   103- "       ,   " (  )                ,       40821._


_*       N 103- "      ,   ":   -     ,       .          ._ 

    /          ,     ?!  :EEK!: 
       ?!

----------


## Andyko

,  ;

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     - ,  -,   ...        ,       ...    ,       ...       :
> 
>        03.06.2009   103- "       ,   " (  )                ,       40821.
> 
> 
> *       N 103- "      ,   ":   -     ,       .          . 
> 
>     /          ,     ?! 
>        ?!


    -    -       ,  ,       - ,      ,      (     ). 
    ( ...),       -  ,    ,    ,        .

----------

,       /    ()?      ?

----------


## .



----------

*Andyko*, , !  :Smilie: 
*echinaceabel*,      ! =)
      ,        ,  ,      ...      ,_   - ,      _ ...  ? !   .  ? !   ,    !  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------

!
 :
 ,          17 000 ,  .          -   -  - ().    ,          "    " - .
: ,  ,     , ? 
       ? 
 ,        ))       1 500          1 000 ,      17 000. ..         ))
 . .  :Smilie:

----------


## Storn

> ?


   ....,  .....,     :Big Grin:

----------

> ....,  .....,


))  ))    ))  :yes: 
      .    ,   ,         ,   . 
  : "  "

----------


## Storn

.....  :Frown:

----------


## KSY831

,    "  "? :Redface:

----------


## Feminka

> ,    "  "?


 ?

----------


## KSY831

,  .   2 :  "-",  - .  - . -   "  ",    ...

----------


## Andyko

,   -  ,

----------


## KSY831

,       . (    ()  ).       (  ).    1

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ?
,   1

----------


## xvostik

( )
       (   ).
  -     ,  ????

(     )

----------

! ,           ,     ,      .   .
,      ,  ,     ,   ,     ?  .
 :  ,     .         ,    .  , , :     ,            ?           .     :       ?         (13 )    (42307),        -        \      ?      2002 ,           .  ,    .
,     .   :Frown:

----------

,  : ,  ,   100 000 .   ,  -     ?

----------


## Andyko

;
  ,

----------

> ;
>   ,


 .      .    -   :

      ( ) -  . ..     - ,    -  .   ,        .   ,       .  ,          100 000 .     ,               100 000 . (   ,     )     ,   .         -  !()

  ,   ,  100 000 -   ,      .

   :         ?     ,       -     .

----------


## .

> ,   ,  100 000 -   ,      .


 



> :         ?

----------

*.*,   ! ,      ,   ,          ,              ?
           , ?

----------


## .

,    ,       ,     .    -    ?    ,  .

----------

> ,    ,       ,     .    -    ?    ,  .


,  ? ,  .   ,        ,         .       :           700 ,        100 000?     :      ?

----------


## .

, .

----------

> , .


.      :             ,      .       ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


       .     ,

----------

> .     ,


 ,       ,   .         ,    -        .        ,      . ,   ,      -      . , -  .

----------


## KiraKruze

*Kosbar*, ! , ,       ???
  ,  6%.          .    6%  ,        ? 
      . ,    ,         .  ? ,  ...

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   ,          ,     ,         .  ,    .     .     ,     , ..  -  ,   ,       .
    ?

----------


## .

.   .  ,

----------

-    , ,       ,      ?      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Andyko

,       :Wink:

----------


## buch?buch!

, !
 ,        ,   /   ? /      .

----------


## SergeiP

*buch?buch!*,    ,      .    -    . 
    -   .        -     :Smilie:

----------


## buch?buch!

> *buch?buch!*,    ,      .    -    . 
>     -   .        -


 -  - - :              .

----------


## Andyko

> /      .


?

----------


## buch?buch!

> ?


:  ,      ,    ,    .   "-"   " ",        . -  :Love:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 - ,       ,     "/".

----------

*buch?buch!*,         -?  ,   ,    -       ,    .

----------


## buch?buch!

> - ,       ,     "/".


        .

----------


## buch?buch!

> *buch?buch!*,         -?  ,   ,    -       ,    .


  : "... ,      ...", ..  ..  ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> . ,


 ,                  ?

----------


## buch?buch!

> ,                  ?


    ?   !

----------


## Andyko

,      -

----------


## buch?buch!

> ,      -


  ,   -          :Big Grin:      ?

----------

*buch?buch!*, ,         .      , ...   .

----------


## buch?buch!

> *buch?buch!*, ,         .      , ...   .


  :Frown:   -?

----------

.     ,    . 
            . ..       (   -   ).           ? 
        ,    ()          "  ".     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Server56

6%       (    )    (    ).
      /        ,    /   "  .   ".
 .      /    ( 100 .    ),   -   .  /    .
  .

----------

.

----------


## Wellia

"   " :              ,   .   -   ,     ?  :EEK!:

----------


## 55

!    ,  , .           2   .  ,       -,    .  1 ,  ""  , ..   .   ,  .   . .    -       .           ?        .        , ..            ,       .        :         ,        ? !

----------


## Andyko



----------

.
   .  /          ,       ,           ,   .          ,   ,   ,  .      2,       ,      .
    .

----------


## .

.      ,  
        .

----------


## GolDenLiliya

**, 
"  ,   ,  . ...   2" 

, ,  !     ...    .

----------


## .

2-
"      "

----------


## echinaceabel

03.10.2002.  2-        :
"3.2.    :
)      ,  ,  ; 
)           ; 
)      /  ()/     ; 
)      ,    .
3.3.              , ,      ."
           . , ,   (),          ,  .

----------


## GolDenLiliya

-          ? -     ?   -  ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## GolDenLiliya

*.*,  ?  -   ,  - ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## robocop

> .      ,           .


..   15      / 40802          ?  ,      ''     ,    ,    , ,     .   ,             .                   .   . ,   6%.    ?  :Wink:

----------


## EugeneD

> ..   15      / 40802


 ! 


> ?


   -   , ?

----------


## .

*robocop*,     .  ,   ,   -      ?
   , ,      ,   
       ?   ,     .      . , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## robocop

> !


..  ?         /    ? ,       "".    .      ,  .. .

----------


## Andyko

*robocop*,         ?

----------


## .

,    ?   :Smilie:      ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## robocop

> *robocop*,         ?


 ,    -       ,     .    15%,   13%.    ,    ,        (     ),    ?  ?   ,      "" ,   ""    .      "  ".

----------


## .

> ,    -       ,     .


 -       .     ,     .   ,      ,         ? 



> 15%,   13%.


  ,   ?       .

----------


## Andyko

,   ,      ,  ,         ,

----------


## .

,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 1

> ,  .   . .    -       .


  ,  ,  ,         ,    ,         ,      ,     ?    2008 .     ,      ? :Redface: 

   ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ?







> ?

----------


## 1

*Andyko*,

----------


## OOOOO

,     ( )  ,   ,    ,    ,    ,     ?      ,    ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## OOOOO

*.*, ..     ?   ,            ?

----------


## .

.         
    ?    ?

----------


## OOOOO

*.*,   , ,  ,   ,   ,     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Siger

.

   "-"   ,        /.    :     ,      10%     /,             .

              /  .

  ,   18000.

     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Siger

?   ,          ,     ?     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


      .

----------


## Irina.t

,    .
, ,      /  ?
  .       /  ?
   , ..    ,  ,  ( )
 :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ,

----------


## Andyko

> /  ?

----------


## Irina.t

> 


!
  ,    .           ?
 , **  ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 



> ?


  " "?

----------


## Larky

> ?


,       ,    ,    ...  :Smilie: 



> ,   ?


...   ,   ... :Smilie:

----------


## Siger

> .


  ,     ,                .           .    ,      .

----------


## Irina.t

> ,       ,    ,    ... 
> 
> ...   ,   ...


!!!! :Wow: 
    ?         (, )   ,  /      ,         .

----------


## SergeiP

> ,      .


    (  -,  )  .    -     .

  -     .

----------


## SergeiP

> .


 .  -   ,   (,  ).       ,             :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  ,       ,

----------


## Irina.t

, ! !!!!

     ,    (   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## echinaceabel

> "-"


  ,   (    ,     ,     (   )). !!!

----------


## akm

,       ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Siger

.       /  ?     /      /       ?

  /          ,   "-"?

----------


## Storn

> /  ?






> 


  :yes:

----------


## Siger

,   .      ,     .  ,          / .   ,           .

                 /     .      ,             ?

     ,      ?

----------


## Hainet.ru

!
 , !   ( 15%  )     ,   /,     .  ,    .  ,   3      .       !      ? 
   ,    ,    .     ,     . 
       ?        .
!!

----------


## Storn

*Hainet.ru*,        ?    !

----------


## Hainet.ru

Storn,       ?   ,          .         ,     .      ,            ...

----------


## Storn

> ,            ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hainet.ru

:Big Grin: 
!                 0 .
 3     ,   .      (      ) ,        (       ) .   ? 
        ?   ,       ,  .    1000 ,   ...

----------


## Larky

> ?


...   ,    ,     "" ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> ,       ,  .    1000 ,   ...


,     -: 



> 


 :Smilie:

----------


## Siger

.      ,     : "     ".   ,   ,     .     ,         .       .

    ,        .    ,   : "  ,     ".          / . ,                 .    ,         /.    /     .         ,    ,         ,       (   ,       ).

     ,   /         .    ,   4    .         ,   " ".   ,       /.            .



  ,     .

----------


## EugeneD

> Storn,       ?   ,          .         ,     .      ,            ...


   ,   -    ?        ,        - , , ... http://bankir.ru/dom/showthread.php?...=1#post2899959 .  ,   -  : http://www.cbr.ru/analytics/standart...s/110930_1.pdf

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=421165
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=425612

----------


## oba5

,        .       , ,   + %.
                 ?
          -,  ?

----------


## .

> ,


    . 
  ,      ,   40    :Frown:

----------


## oba5

> 


       ,       ?

    40

----------


## .

> ,       ?


    ,    
  -

----------


## oba5

> ,    
>   -


       -         .
  5 ,     (

----------


## .

> -         .


         .              :Wink:

----------


## zimvnid

!
   "" ,  ,         6%  () .  -   .       .

----------

> !


   ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

> ,         6%  () .


 ...         ,    ,       ?   :Wow:

----------


## zimvnid

..     , ..      .      5, ,    .  ,  ,   -  -      .

----------


## .

> 5, ,    .


 5,  7.   .  ,      .    ,     ,

----------


## 38

> ,        .       , ,   + %.
>                  ?
>           -,  ?


 ,      ,         ,    ,  /

----------


## zimvnid

> 5,  7.   .  ,      .    ,     ,


     .

----------


## Siger

.

 .     ,  ()   ,    ,  Visa.          .              ?      ?       ,     .

----------


## .

*Siger*,               .       -     :Frown:

----------


## L-graf

> 


  -        90-,      90-    . -        .   -,       ( )      ,     . (      - . ,    )

P.S. .        ,       ,   ,  :   (     :Wink: )

----------


## .

> -        .


        ,       . 



> -,


    ?       



> .        ,


   42      .    ,       ? 




> :   (


 FAQ,   .     .           .              .            .                :Frown:  
: ,    ,        ,    .   ,         ,     .

----------


## Siger

> *Siger*,               .


,     :yes: 

 ,    .        /     (    )         ( ) ?        ,        ,   ?            ()     ,    /,                  .       :No:

----------


## .

,        .      
       ,  ,       .

----------


## Siger

*.*, .

   ,     ,    /       ,       ,      .          ,  /        .

----------


## .

> ,    /       ,


 -  .           (  ).       .    ,

----------


## L-graf

> ?





> ,  Visa


  : 



> (  ).    ,


. .    ,    ,      ,  . (.  ,  ?)

----------


## .

*L-graf*,      ,     .

----------


## L-graf

> ,


  ,       ,    (  )   ,     ,      "  ".   ( ), ,   ?      ,    ,    ?

----------


## Storn

> ,       ,    (  )   ,     ,      "  ".   ( ), ,   ?      ,    ,    ?


     ....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,       ,    (  )   ,     ,      "  ".


,  .       , ..

----------


## L-graf

> . .    ,    ,      ,  . (.  ,  ?)


 ,  :



> ,


   :



> 


   :



> ,  .       , ..


    :    -   -,    -  ...   !!    ,    (-). 
        (, , , ).     , .     ,      ,    (   ),        ,    .

----------


## AleksandraAl

.         .     ( )  .         4  :
 408178*********201/408178************718
- 408178***********202/408178***********719
   408***************718  .

----------


## .

> :    -   -,    -  ...   !!


 .     .    .        ,   .   -     ,     !     ,       .           ,      .       ,       ,       .     .     ,      -           .  -   ,      



> 


 ,         .   :      ,  -  ? ()   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*AleksandraAl*,     ,

----------


## Nika77

, !
 ,  6%.  ,     ,    ,   ,    .           ,    .  :Razz: 
     ,     ,    .  900 ..
 :   ????  ???     ,       -?????
   ,     ....

----------


## BorisG

> : ...


   . 
  ,  ,   .  , . 
  ...    ,  "" (,   )  ...

----------


## EugeneD

-    900 ..     54 .. (,  -     ) -   !       -    .

----------


## Nika77

,  ....       :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> ,  ....


    ,     .

----------


## robocop

> 900 .


,  .  .      ,             .  ,           (    )      10%,       .    ,   " ". .., ,   .   ,   ,     .   .        -   .    - . ,     **   ,  .    10% -   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      ,              ...


     -  ,    ,   ** ,     .
      .
   -       .

----------


## robocop

> .


    ,   ,  :    " "    ? , ,   ?  ,   ( ) ?    .       -  :Wink: .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    " "    ? ...


 ...      ,    ,   ,      , ,  ,  .   . 
    - ,  ,    . 
      ,    ,        ,    .       ,  ,   ,         ,            .             (      ,    ),    . 




> , ,   ?


,  ,  . 




> ...  ,   ( ) ?


   ,   .        .    ,  ""      ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## Nika77

,     **   ,  .    10% -   .[/QUOTE]

  ,     ,        .  ,    ""  (900),    .
 ,  ,  ,        ,    ....        .....,    ??????     -   .....

----------

, , 900    ""
 -  ...

----------

,     
,  
,  15%,  .
      ,  .

    (-)      ().         ,        .       -  ,      -  ,  ,    .

        ./ - 1200 .

    20-30 .  ,   50 ,    10%, .. 2-3-5 . .   ,     -     ,   .   1200 .     .

 ,  ,          .       .    ,  (  ),             (  ).  ,      ,     -   (  ..)   .        -//     .

/    30301 (_),    40817

     ?
1.    -   /?    ?
2.    ,  .   ,    ,   -   .    - ?

----------


## .

> /    30301


      40817.
 30301 -    ,    
  ,       , ,      
2.       .

----------


## ewam

,         ,    ,    ?    ,     ,    ,     .     ,   ,

----------


## rumsasa

!
 -.  -.                .
:          ,      ?            ?

----------


## Storn

> .

----------


## rumsasa

,

----------


## Andyko

*rumsasa*,    .
  ""   .

----------


## rumsasa

!

----------


## nikol-spb

...  (6%)    ,        ,      ...    .              2011 .     2011 ,      ,   ,  ,    ...     ""...     5000 ?... :Frown:

----------


## rumsasa

,  -  .          .        ,  ,   ,              .

----------

/                .    7%    .
           0,5% (min 50)   . 


     .  .    (    10%).  /       23 .
    .    ,       )))

----------


## Greenland

,  .      (  6% ),       , ,         -    .    ?
       ,  ,     (
    ,     ? 
.

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## Rtworker

,   .    ,            ..     ,   .       ,       .  .       ,     ..    300 .  ,     "  ". 
          ?
 ,   300 ,           6%,      .    ?

----------


## .

,            .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Rtworker

> ?


 , - ?    .   . - ,      google adsence.

----------


## Andyko

,   ,

----------

.

----------


## Rtworker

Andyko,-.  .   rapida.ru.          google adsense.    .    .     ,  .

----------


## .

> .


     .

----------


## Rtworker

,   -   .   -   .     300 .      (   ).       .

----------

,     .

----------


## Rtworker

> ,     .


,.   .

----------


## Andyko

** ,        ?

----------

, .

----------


## .

** , .    6%     :Wink:       -

----------

,   .         ,   ,   ,    .             .

----------


## .

** ,    ,     ?      .      .

----------

.   (6%) - \   ,   .           -         .  , ,   ,   .    ,              ,  ,    -     .    ,   - .  -  50  300     \ ,  30  150    ( -  ).    ,       ,    ,    , ,     .  ,       ,      ,         .  3    ( ),       -          ,    .  ,  "    ".    , . -  .     ,         . ,  ,     ?       .

----------


## cep

,     .       ,        /.

----------


## .

**,   ,              ?      , .. ?

----------

,     .  (   ).     ,   ,   ,   ,  ,             .    ,  .     . ,        ,        ,    .

----------


## .

> ,     .


            ))        ?  :Wink: 
   ,        ,      .

----------


## zak1c

**,          =>

----------


## cep

> **,          =>


.      .      .

----------

> ))        ? 
>    ,        ,      .


   .    ,  ,        ,         . ,        ,        ,     10   ,     .           .

----------


## .

> ,        ,     10   ,     .


      40817,         .        .        ,    ,     .             ,      . , ,   .
    40802,      -,

----------

[QUOTE=.;54039009]      40817,         . 


   40802,           ,  ,       ,           ,     ?        - ,   ?   !     ,     .    ,   ,     ,    .

----------

**, 



> - ,   ?


        ?..

----------


## .

> ,


     ,   -?          :Smilie:  
-        , .. .   ,    .         ,    ,               ,      ,

----------

,      ,     . ?      ?       .

----------


## .

> ,


     ? )))        .

----------


## Liana_sh

! ,,     .    .      .          ( ,       ..). ,            , , 500 000 ,       100 000 ,         (      ).  -   .  ,     100 000   ,        100 000       . ..       100 000  -      ,     ).      ?           ,  100 000 ?????   -     100 000   ????         ,  ,     -,  -    ?  -     .

----------


## .

> ,            , , 500 000 ,       100 000 ,


     .  .           .

----------


## zak1c

*Liana_sh*,    ,    ,    ---      (,   ?)
,     ,    100/300/500         %

----------


## Liana_sh

(   - )

----------


## zak1c

*Liana_sh*,      --      , ,   



> 100 .


,     ""

----------


## zak1c

*Liana_sh*,      --      , ,   



> 100 .


,     "" ---       =)

----------


## Liana_sh

*zak1c*, .     .   ,   1 %,       -   10   .
    -    ..      ,  .      -   100 000 -      .     ,       -     .      ,     ,    ,   ,     -    .      "     100 000    1 .  , ,  500 000 ,      100 000,  400 000          ,      .       "     5   100 000,    ,  ,    ".  ,    .....       100 000". .    ,                 100 000 .  :"      ,       ...."      ,        ,    3    ,        ,      ,        -    -  ...     -     ....   .        ))))

----------


## zak1c

*Liana_sh*, 
1.          ---        
2. 1 %

----------


## Liana_sh

*zak1c*,  ,         1 %.      10      .    ?       ,   .

----------


## zak1c

*Liana_sh*,

----------


## Liana_sh

*zak1c*,        .  - - ,  ,  .    7  6     (  .    ) -    :Wink:

----------


## zak1c

*Liana_sh*,     "",      0 % =)

----------


## Liana_sh

*zak1c*, ,  10     ?     ,   10 .      ,   .       ,

----------


## zak1c

*Liana_sh*,     ,   10

----------


## Arjien

!
,  ,  -     .
        (   ).

       ,    - ,   ,    ,     .
:        . 
     ?

.

----------


## .

*Arjien*,   ,      :Frown: 
            ,     . 
  .    -

----------


## Arjien

> *Arjien*,   ,     
>             ,     . 
>   .    -


, ,  )))
  : ,     ,    ,   -    (), ,.
         ,      .

    "   " (  ,   -  )    ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


   .        .  ,       
,       ,

----------


## serdgo

.           .         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Arjien

> .        .  ,       
> ,       ,


, , ))
,   -       (  ).
,            ,       . .               . ,      ,      . .
    ?

----------


## .

> ,            ,       .


   .    . 
   ,     ,

----------


## Arjien

> .    . 
>    ,     ,


,       2  -    ,    .. (   ) , 
  ,  , ?

   ,    ,   . ?

----------


## .

,     .  ,        ,    .

----------


## Arjien

> ,     .  ,        ,    .


!   2  ()    ,       -           .

----------


## Arjien

> .        .  ,       
> ,       ,


, ..       ,            -    (  ),    ,    ,    -  ?

----------


## .

> -           .


   -?  :Smilie:  

*Arjien*,      ,

----------


## Arjien

> -?  
> 
> *Arjien*,      ,


     )))       ( )

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## nifiga

, ,   15%,             ?     (    ?? )!

----------


## .



----------


## so.nata

! , ,   . 
     6%,   ,    . 
       ,          , ..    90%  .        .       -. 
, ,    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## so.nata

> .


,         ?      , ..         .

----------


## .

> ,         ?


 .          .
 ,     ? ))

----------


## Storn

*so.nata*, ,

----------


## so.nata

> *so.nata*, ,


     ,  .

----------


## so.nata

> .          .


-     . 
,      : 

:



> ! ,             ,      ?        ,      ?
>   %      ?


: 



> ,     .    .


,  2006 ,      .  -.          . 
  ,     ? 
    -,     ?        ?

----------


## .

*so.nata*, ,      .     .      -         .             ,     .       ,          .     .
   2006 .        .            :Wink:

----------


## so.nata

> *so.nata*,


  ,    .             ? 
    ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ,   .     .      . 
      ,

----------


## B.Jack

*so.nata*, ,    ,       .     ,       ..   ,       .     .

----------


## cep

> *so.nata*, ,    ,       .     ,       ..   ,       .     .


              " ",              ,      .

              ,       :-)

----------

> " ",              ,      .


  ,     .
        5           ...

   2-,     1- .

----------


## cep

> ,     .
>         5           ...
> 
>    2-,     1- .


    . 

   5 .    .

----------


## so.nata

> *so.nata*, ,    ,       .     ,       ..   ,       .     .


.      ,       ? 

 ,          ,       .     -                 ? 
     ,        (      ,  )       (      -   , ..       ). ,          :Frown:      ,      , ..       .

----------

> ,


     ?

         .   ,  .     ,  ,     ,     .  

     ?

----------


## zak1c

> 5 .


+1

 ..

----------


## so.nata

> ?
> 
>          .   ,  .     ,  ,     ,     .  
> 
>      ?


   ,           . 
 :Big Grin:  
  ..   :Embarrassment: 
   580 .      .

----------


## StevenMt

,        .   -.

----------

*StevenMt*,

----------

> ,           .


     ,    .

----------


## Gulchatay

.
   (+ )  /         .  ,    /,    ""         .          ?      , , ,          ?

----------

*Gulchatay*,  ,     ?   

 01.06.2014          ,

----------


## Gulchatay

, .
     ,     ))

----------

*Gulchatay*,         :Smilie:

----------


## MIllers

,    !

, 6%,  .     .  :

  -    (     )  ,           ?        ,     , ,        ?     -       (   DAT  SIG),         - ...

,  ,          2014  -      .   ,     ,        -  -   ?    ?

 !

----------

*MIllers*,   ,    .    ?..

            (pdf, )

----------


## Wladik

,  ,         ?

----------

*Wladik*,

----------


## lemyrr

.
           /
    -    /  /)))

----------


## Storn

> /


   -        \ :Big Grin:

----------


## lemyrr

.
  6%,        (,    ),       40821
    "" -     / -     , .       .
:
1.    ?
2.      - ?

----------


## .

> "" -     /


     /?

----------


## lemyrr

> /?


1.        ,       .
2.     ,       .
3.     )

----------


## .

,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 81

! , , 6%,  .    . ,     /.   -       . :   -    ,    .   ?
.

----------


## Server56

,  .

----------


## 81

> ,  .


!

----------


## OkkO

!
  :         ( 6%)       ,                 ,          0,5  2%     .            ! -           ,    .      !     :     ? 
!

----------


## _50

> ?


,      ,    .  ,      01.04   1%   .             .

----------


## serdgo

,      .   ,           30   .

----------


## OkkO

!
 :Frown:       ,       .                  ,            ""?    !    ? 
    -   ,        ""...                      .

----------


## OkkO

> ,      .   ,           30   .


.      .
              ?   " ?", "  ?",   ? :Smilie:    ! :Smilie: )

----------


## _50

> .


               (    - )    ,       .    -     .

----------


## Server56

,  ,     , ,  ,  ,  ,               ?
          /.
    ?

----------


## _50

> ,               ?


   / (40817  423)     ,         ,     .        .




> /.


 

 ,        ,       1% ,

----------


## Server56

> .


 ,     , ,   ,       ,  ,      ?

----------


## _50

> 


,           ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Server56

. !
    / ,     ,   ,  -.

----------


## _50

> 


         ,  .          ""    ,         :Smilie:

----------

-    .
      . ( , .   , .  -  )   .
  -   / .      ,   , ..   ,                .

----------


## _50

> / .


 .
      ,    (     )  .       ,       - 40802.             .

----------

> .
>       ,    (     )  .       ,       - 40802.             .


  ,       -     40817    .,                   .     (    ),              .... 
     .

----------


## _50

,           . 
              .       ,              . :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

> ?   " ?", "  ?",   ?   !)


     .      ,       ,        .         ,   (          ,    ,   ,      ....).        .     24  ,      .

         ,     ,  ,   .

----------


## OkkO

> ,     ,  ,   .


   ! :Smilie:    !
       ! :Smilie:  
          ? 
  !

----------


## serdgo

-   .

----------


## _50

*OkkO*,   ,   -      .          ( .. -  )              (  ,      ).
  ,       ,          .
     . :Smilie:

----------


## OkkO

> *OkkO*,   ,   -      .          ( .. -  )              (  ,      ).
>   ,       ,          .
>      .


- ,      .,     . , ,   !
     ,    ,      ( -  .!)     !!! :Abuse:     "",  !  ,    ,       :Smilie:     ""    ! :Mad: 
     !

----------

.,    .
        2014.,      ?

----------


## _50

> ?


    .         ,        ,      .
       -,      ,         .     .
        ,     ϻ -  . :Smilie:

----------


## zak1c

> :         ( 6%)       ,                 ,          0,5  2%


    ?

----------


## zak1c

> ,        ,      .


  --     ...

----------


## _50

> --     ...


    ,     ,     ,      ,       . :Smilie:

----------


## zak1c

*_50*,

----------


## robocop

> ,     ,     ,      ,       .


 .        .  .
      .     .      600.  - 490.     $10       1% -  5 .     .  40817,  , ,   +0,2%  .  3   .    -  40802.     ,   -  .   ,       " " -   " ",         "" .

----------


## _50

> 


   .       ,        .                  ,               . 
    ,      ,         ,  ,    ,   .    .

----------


## robocop

> ,               .


        ""    . ,  -   .         13%.            .          .  ,        -   .   ,   ?

----------


## _50

,     .  ,          ,     .      ,     - - .       .

----------


## OkkO

> ?


    ...

----------


## .

> .


    .      .

----------


## robocop

> .      .


,       .   ,     .    .

----------


## .

> ,     .


,      .    .

----------


## Ir-Ko

> ...


     ?      .
       ,  ,  ,        .

----------


## robocop

> ,      .    .


,  .     13%  6%      .      .  5   .  .  :Frown: .

----------


## _50

> 6%


 ,      ,     ,     116            . :Smilie:

----------


## .

*robocop*,        6%,    13%?    ?        6%,      .
 ,         . ,     ,           ?           ?  ,   .

----------


## robocop

> robocop,        6%,    13%?    ?        6%,      .


  .  ,     (       ).    13%  ,  .        .   "  " ,  ,  ,      "  ".

 ,     ( )  0%.     ()    40802.

----------


## .

> "  " ,  ,  ,


    ?        ? ..  .     ,

----------


## _50

> 


   -  .               ,           . :Smilie:

----------


## Linuxoid

,         - ().

----------

> *robocop*,        6%,    13%?    ?        6%,      .
>  ,         . ,     ,           ?           ?  ,   .


 .
   6%,     . 
   ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

,     .    - ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .    - ?


 
,        :Smilie:

----------


## marina200677

!     (6 %),    -,     (350..)    . /   . (             )

:   -     ?

----------


## SergeiP

> :   -     ?


   :-)

  - "    ?".

   "  " -     ...

----------


## marina200677

> :-)
> 
>   - "    ?".
> 
>    "  " -     ...


    . (      :Smilie: )
          /.

----------


## robocop

> /.


        ,          (    )        .

----------


## marina200677

> ,          (    )        .



,   -.
  ()      ?? ,   ? (/  )

----------


## serdgo

,     .  /  .

----------


## marina200677

> ,     .  /  .


      350 .       (     .??) ??

----------


## robocop

> ()      ?? ,   ? (/  )


     " "  ,    "",        .   ,     .  / ,  ,      ,   ) ; )  .        -   ,        .   ,     ()     (      ).

----------


## marina200677

> " "  ,    "",        .   ,     .  / ,  ,      ,   ) ; )  .        -   ,        .   ,     ()     (      ).


!       .     .

----------


## rimans

. 
     6%.  -    . ,     - .    ,  - ,     . 
       .      .    -  -  ",  -  - ",  ,    ,       :Wink:  ,    ,    ,        3000.
      /? 

        . 
  ,   ,       -  ,  -,  .. - ..     .     .  ,  ,  .  ))
      . 
  6%  ,    ,    -        -     ? - ,   ,   -  .

----------


## zak1c

> ?


  , ..

----------


## rimans

> , ..


   , ))          .  -  ) 
      ,    .   ,      - )     ?            . 

,   .   . 
      ,   ,       .  ,       ,       . ..    . 
   , ,    -        ,   .  ,        .

----------


## zak1c

> -  )


 




> ?


     --

----------

!     /      "     ,   ".     1%.             . .  - 0,3%. ,   
,         .        . -    ?    ,    13%     ?

----------


## zak1c

**,       =)

----------

????      .

----------


## zak1c

,   ,     --     %

----------


## _50

> 


 ,      -         1%    ,          . :Big Grin:

----------


## Anber

> !     /      "     ,   ".     1%.             . .  - 0,3%. ,   
> ,         .        . -    ?    ,    13%     ?


          :          ..   .  

      -    , 0,3%      ?

  -     ?

----------


## serdgo

, -   . ,    ,        .      ,        ,   1 %,      ,  30    .

----------

> :          ..   .  
> 
>       -    , 0,3%      ?
> 
>   -     ?


0,3%         . ,         ,            ? -  -   ,       ""  ?   ?

----------


## serdgo

,    .   ,    ,        ,    ,       ( ,     ),    ,     ,  -   .   ,  ,     .

----------

! , ,          ,   ?

----------

> 


, "       ".

----------


## zak1c

> , "       ".


     ?

----------

> ?


       .       ,     .

----------

!  -        ?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## 1979

!   :         /    ()?     -1%  .  ,     300 ..,     6%?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Wellia

:        , ?          ?

----------


## .

.  ,         .     , .       -

----------


## robocop

,     40802  ,        (,       ,  40817)            ( 2014 ).      .

----------


## Wellia

.

----------


## .

> ,     40802  ,        (,       ,  40817)            ( 2014 ).      .


 ,      ,    .     - ,   ,     ))
    ,  .

----------


## Wellia

,     ,  ,    /    .  ,   /  .   ,     - .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,  ,     .


   ,     :Girl Wink:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,  ,    /


 :Wow:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  , ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .  ,         .     , .       -


       ,     ,  ,  ,    ,    -

----------

,  .  .       () -,    .   ,   .  -   .     ,       .           ?    ,      ?

----------


## .

**,      ,     ,       ,    
 5

----------

, ..  -  ,      (40802).           (    200     ),    ,   .    (    ,     ).   .   .

----------

! ,  .         ,      %%.   .   ,  .    ,       . :        ?   .  ,   !

----------


## .

,  .     ,    .       
       -    .

----------

.      : 09

----------


## .

,   .  ,     ,     ?     ,      .

----------


## 787

-    ,           ?

----------


## Server56

*787*,   ,  ,  .

----------


## Vas'ka

> .  ,         .     , .       -


   ,         :    0,5%            .
    /  ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,         :    0,5%            .


  ?                    0,5%  :Wink:  
,       ,    (      ),    .

----------


## Vas'ka

> ,    (      )


 30                 .
          ,     .

----------

> 30


    ...    -     30  ?     87 ?



> ,     .


  all inclusive   ... :Stick Out Tongue:        ,    ,           /.     -    ,   ...     -   ...

----------


## .

> 30                 .


       .    ,             :Wink: 




> ,     .


 - ))

----------


## uslkr

!
  15  .  /   (           ,   .)
    .        .    .
                /    (   , 1%).
   .   %   (       ).

        .
      /       :     .
1.     ?
2.        ?
3.        ?
4. -      ?

----------


## swoods

> .
>       /       :     .
> 1.     ?
> 2.        ?
> 3.        ?
> 4. -      ?


1.  .
2.  .
3.     .   "   ".
4. ..       ,   ,       15%    .   .        .

----------


## uslkr

> ..       ,   ,       15%    .


    .
.     100 000 ,   80 000 .
  15    = 15%  20 000.
    20 000  ""   .

 ..   20 000,        15%  20 000 ?

----------


## swoods

> .     100 000 ,   80 000 .
>   15    = 15%  20 000.
>     20 000  ""   .
> 
>  ..   20 000,        15%  20 000 ?


           .
      ,        .  20 ,    ,         :  ,  ,    ..    . ,  ,                 .

----------


## .

> .     100 000 ,   80 000 .


      .    ,        .

----------


## uslkr

> .    ,        .


,      .            ( - ).         .

----------


## uslkr

> .
>       ,        .  20 ,    ,         :  ,  ,    ..    . ,  ,                 .


.  .
     /           +  + .    .

----------

!   6%    .        ,   .       .             .       ,           -      . ,    10000 ,    50000.    40000.     ,       ?    ,  . .

----------


## -

> -    ,           ?


,   .

----------


## -

> ,       ?    ,  . .


.   ?          /   .

----------

